# NF's Art Kris Kringle: Discussion



## StoneWalker (Nov 4, 2005)

Any discussion/ questions/ wanting to strangle me, goes in here 


[EDIT] Just putting this 'notice' here before more people PM-slay me;



			
				StoneWalker said:
			
		

> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> *ATTENTION, ALL KRIS-KRINGLERS!!!!!*​
> ...


----------



## rokkudaime (Nov 4, 2005)

sign me up stoney!!


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 4, 2005)

W00H00! *dances*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not into autoeroticasphyxiation, but I'll talk.

Sign me up I guess. I might as well go for it, eh?


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

Heh, I think we should have a subforum for Holliday events. It should be fun. Because this would only happen around winter time ya'know?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 4, 2005)

naw, two sticky threads are enough. Don't wanna bother asking about another sub-forum, this will do .n___n.

Ok Tonik for the record, I was about to look that up. But then remembered the whole "definition of bukkake" insident with jkingler and desided against it XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

You chose wisely.

>.>

<.<

Or poorly depending on your proclivities.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 4, 2005)

XD

YAy!! Me wuvs the idea whole-heartedly :

I keep hearing about this 'bukkake' deal with JK and DS. >_> 'teh heck?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 4, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> XD
> 
> YAy!! Me wuvs the idea whole-heartedly :
> 
> I keep hearing about this 'bukkake' deal with JK and DS. >_> 'teh heck?



I know I'm gonna regret this, but: Click Here

Starts near the bottom of the thread and onward T____T


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

XD

Ah Bukkake

What a totally amusing fetish.

Still, it's safer than autoeroticasphyxiation

More visual as well.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 4, 2005)

O_________________O;;;;;;


okay.



[/faint]

 Seriously, that was hilarious XD

and scary

Lmao xD I read the whole thread XD Soo interesting! All the staff together in one corner xD

[edit]

:rofl xD I just had to quote this! XD :rofl



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> *summons his massive following of females to kill Joe-sama*
> *waits*
> *blinks*
> Damn. I really need to stop letting my fantasies mix with my reality.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 4, 2005)

Rofl. you found out what Bukkake was. Poor you.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

There are many worse things to encounter on teh Intarnet.

Many, many more evil things.


----------



## nt90 (Nov 5, 2005)

I wanna do this, but I don't quite get the kringle thing... what exactly do we draw?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

the Kringle is just a santa claus refference. 

You draw something cool, and you TRY to make it suit the person you have chosen for you.


----------



## nt90 (Nov 5, 2005)

okay sounds good


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 5, 2005)

This is going to be soo cool XD

Alot have already signed up XD Greaaat idea, Stoney!!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 5, 2005)

i'm in but i dont think i understand well what were doing here


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 5, 2005)

15 people and still counting. 

@jef: It's like secret santa.

All the names are put in a small sack, then you pick a name. The name you pick is the person you draw the art for. You have to find out what that person likes, or whatever then yu draw it for them.

Don't be obvious in asking too many questions. You can also find out the person's interests from other people. Don't post the drawing anywhere until the due date is given.

I'm definitely going to enjoy this. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 5, 2005)

hehe good i hope it works out well 
but it has to be in the chrismas spirit?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 5, 2005)

XDDDDDDD


 Here


>D


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 5, 2005)

@El Jackie: 

XD XD XD

Pooor Stoney 

El Jackie, you joining?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 5, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> @El Jackie:
> 
> XD XD XD
> 
> ...


and yeah, why not


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 5, 2005)

And right when I post a link to my moment of defeat, Birdwhistle happens to come by and confirm it T___T


----------



## Geki (Nov 5, 2005)

Haha 

Until what date are we able to Sign up? Because I'm not 100% sure atm.

ed: Got it, me so dumb.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 5, 2005)

The people we get will be random, right?  Like, we can't choose them, right?

So all we have to do is STALK THE PERSON TO GET INFO??!?!??!?!1?

  ph34r my info gathering skillz y0.

Yeah pfft whatever.  But seriously... that's what happens, right?  We get a random name and we draw something for that person, suited to their hobbies and interests, preferences, birthdays, social security numbers, etc?


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 6, 2005)

Does it has to be in the chrismas spirit?
or it doesnt matter?


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmmm...it doesn't really have to be chrismassy, just something to make that person aprreciate it xD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

w00t, I get a stalker.

Though I'm too lazy to stalk myself.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 6, 2005)

oke then i'll find my ways to know that


----------



## Haruka (Nov 6, 2005)

For KK, don't you put in the thing you want, then the person who recieves it gives it to you correct?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 6, 2005)

just a suggestion on selecting who makes a gift for who, I'm sure you could assign everyone a number and find a random number generator program that you could use to match numbers/an artist against each other?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 6, 2005)

oh my god. I'm too stupid to run this thing T_____T

thanks for the idea   *hits self*


Haruka: yeah, you make the pic, then give it to them/ post it in the Art Gallery   But you can't tell anyone who you got until the posting day  n____n


----------



## nt90 (Nov 6, 2005)

when is the drawing?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 6, 2005)

nt90 said:
			
		

> when is the drawing?





			
				StoneWalker said:
			
		

> *Names will be given out on:* November 14th (a Monday)
> 
> *Art is due between:* December 25th - December 31st





Fwar   [EDIT] so between Nov 14th and Dec 31st


----------



## nt90 (Nov 6, 2005)

*feels stupid, but then realizes he always feels stupid*


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 6, 2005)

we're twins then 



			
				StoneWalker said:
			
		

> oh my god. I'm too stupid to run this thing T_____T


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 7, 2005)

For secret santa in J.H. I got a jar of jelly-beans.  It was the worst, they had all sorts of flavors such as popcorn, and other wierd ones which i dont care to remember.  Popcorn!?  Jelly beans are for easter, and why would anyone want jellybeans that tasted like salty foods... it was so wierd.  

Im glad this is art and not random jars people find in their homes... you can never go wrong when you get/give art.


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 7, 2005)

Asmodeus said:
			
		

> I'll do this, it seems like it could be more than a little fun, ^^. Here's to it. *cheers*



I remember you, welcome back...


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 7, 2005)

You're not too stupid to run this thing.  You're doing a great job so far, and it's such a fun idea. ^^

  I can't wait to stalk my poor victim, er, recipient


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 7, 2005)

[hint]
*coughcough*editeditediteditediteditediteditbecauseisaysooooo*coughcough*

*cough*purplemokayshakethatthangXDXDXDXD*cough*
[/hint]

xD

Ahem...

Yusre!! I can't wait to start it!!! I loooorve stalking!!! XD


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll equipt everyone with Binoculars and useless Lazer-pointers 

>.>  <.<   omg it really is like spying XD






			
				aburo yin said:
			
		

> For secret santa in J.H. I got a jar of jelly-beans.  It was the worst, they had all sorts of flavors such as popcorn, and other wierd ones which i dont care to remember.  Popcorn!?  Jelly beans are for easter, and why would anyone want jellybeans that tasted like salty foods... it was so wierd.
> 
> Im glad this is art and not random jars people find in their homes... you can never go wrong when you get/give art.



OMG you poor soul  T______T If I get you for kris kringle I'll make sure not to put a jar of jellybeans in the pic XDD 

I got a bag of stale candy popcorn once T__T


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 8, 2005)

sign me up too stoney!! what do i have to do? how does this work?


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 8, 2005)

You hafta sign up in the other thread xD But Stoney'll see you, so, welcome aboard!


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm still deciding on whether or not I want to sign up, I've been practicing my drawing for the last month or so but I'm a little poor so i wouldn;t want anyone to draw me  I guess I have a few more days to practice a bit more before i have to decide lol


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 8, 2005)

Just sign up xD You'll enjoy it xD It's the thought that counts anyway


----------



## Mori` (Nov 8, 2005)

hehe thats what everyone says  I'm sure it would be good practice


----------



## Haruka (Nov 8, 2005)

[cough]PurpleMonkayShakeThatThangPurpleMonkayShakeThatThangPurpleMonkayShakeThatThang[/cough]


----------



## nt90 (Nov 8, 2005)

I sure hope I don't get haruka I wouldn't know what to draw...


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 8, 2005)

damn you Haruka, no cheating! ing








*cough*PurpleMonkayShakeThatThang*cough* >.>


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 8, 2005)

XDDD  I can't believe you guys, giving out hints like that.  I'd NEVER do something so obvious.  Geez.  Well, whoever gets _me_, I know for a *fact* that they'll NEVER figure out that I like purple monkays that shake their thangs.  'Cause, you know, I'm all private and mysterious like that.

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 8, 2005)

OK OK FINE! ing  I'm editing my post, your post, and Harukas right now XD

and there better not be any other "what I like" spoilers in this thread XDDDD


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 8, 2005)

DUDE!! STONE~  PURPLE MONKAYS??  XDDDD

Alright, fine, but you're not fair, you need to edit dragonzair's clue too.  She started it~!

*runs away from tomatoes thrown at me by DZ*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

I think my likes are pretty fucking evident.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 9, 2005)

*cough*blahblahblahblah*cough*

I'm evident anyway xD xD so...hahaha

WAHAHAH XD Stoney didnt see my post!  xD

*runs away*


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 9, 2005)

XDDD  *chases after DZ*  NOT FAIR!  Change yours to purple monkays too!!  'Cause we all know you love them!! XDDD

Btw... Spamgakure?  

XDD  I <3 you.

Stoney, change hers, that's not fair.  *POUT*


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 9, 2005)

you people are crazy 
i dont even know what i like so i cant give cough hints >_< damn 
XD


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 9, 2005)

> XDDD *chases after DZ* NOT FAIR! Change yours to purple monkays too!! 'Cause we all know you love them!! XDDD
> 
> Btw... Spamgakure?
> 
> ...



XD Ok, since I'm nice and you're a good friend, I'll change it xD Can't believe Stoney didn't see it xD

Yeah, spamgakure xD Loong story xD Ask GK xD It has something to do with spamming like an idiot alooong time ago xD

@jeff: :rofl


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 9, 2005)

omg I didn't see Zairs cheating list!!! T_____T  *boots Zair in the behind* you decieved me!!! ing

and here's a bandaid for the bruise


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 9, 2005)

ACK.  *ties pillow to my butt*  There, i'm protected if you ever decide to kick me like that.  XD

Do we get just one person each?  And does it have to be colored?  a certain size? etcetc?


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 10, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> omg I didn't see Zairs cheating list!!! T_____T  *boots Zair in the behind* you decieved me!!! ing
> 
> and here's a bandaid for the bruise




:rofl

I was about to use my special spam powers to attack you, but that  bringing me the bandaid was priceless xD xD Can't say no to mr. WTF. xD You know, he even has his own FC here somewhere! XD



> ACK. *ties pillow to my butt* There, i'm protected if you ever decide to kick me like that. XD
> 
> Do we get just one person each? And does it have to be colored? a certain size? etcetc?



Stoney can always kick the front.  xD

I think that depends on you...if you want it coloured, then colour it. Just as long as you worked hard on it xD


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 10, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Stoney can always kick the front.  xD
> 
> I think that depends on you...if you want it coloured, then colour it. Just as long as you worked hard on it xD


*becomes a pillow*  XDDDD

Oh, that's good... 'cause I really REALLY suck at coloring.  I color like a three year old.  Seriously.  I'd really tick off the person for whom I draw the picture.

Person:  *ALL EXCITED*  YAY I GOT MY ART FROM MY SECRET SANTA--- *opens*  .... ....
Me: *in background watching reaction*
Person:  "WTF IS THIS?  *ROAR*"

...commence with the maiming of nah-nah.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 10, 2005)

Lol xD

No worries, I've seen your artwork. It's enough to make someone spaz when they see 'em.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 10, 2005)

this is going to be a great succes i think


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 11, 2005)

we need to recruit more people! ing


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 11, 2005)

Recruit?  *SALUTES*  YESSIR STONEWALKER SIR.

[/stupidity]

How can I help?

XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 11, 2005)

Candy works a lot.

They likes candies.....


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 11, 2005)

Go to your respective FCs and spam like a maniac! Our numbers are low! 





			
				Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Stoney can always kick the front.  xD




*boots Zair in the front. Even though there's nothing there to boot* XDDDD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 11, 2005)

I have no FC, I am merely a pimp out of water.


----------



## Sands (Nov 12, 2005)

if we finish early and we're gone for the deadline can we pm it to stonewalker?
and does it need to be in colour

only questions i have there


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm gonna try and recruit more people then xD

Hmmm...

Stoney..is it possible that you give me the name of the person who I'm giving the gift for, earlier than Nov. 5? 
I'm going to the Philippines for Christmas on 15th and I might not be able to draw there. Sweatdrop And I would really like to participate! xD

Anyway, we've got awesome artists in the Asuma FC, Chocobo FC and Dyro FC, so I'll do my best to recruit them. xD I'm not going to force them though. 

[edit]

DYRO JOINED DYRO JOINED DYRO JOINED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dyroness (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks to DZ-chan  Who posted in the Chocobo FC, I found this!
I've been to busy to notice >.>


Christmas on NF is always awesome. And now with secret santa!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 12, 2005)

Wahhahha xD

Stoney, you proud of me yet?  I got the Spamkage to join us! My advertising paid off! 

*glomps Dyro and everyone here*


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 12, 2005)

Great DZ for getting dyro in 
hurray 
we need more people


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah  to Jef-kun

I'm sure we're getting alot soon.  Hopefully


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 12, 2005)

sara-chan 
yes indeed 
i sure hope the numbers are equel >_> or else problemos 
i allready wanna start cause i know i'm gonna have troubles with the deadline


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 12, 2005)

i'm in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amuro (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks to d'z i'm in


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 13, 2005)

yay more are joining


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 13, 2005)

isn't NN suppose to design a drawing hat for this ?? T_T


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, he is xD 

Stooneey! ;____; When are you going to answer my question?  Sorry if you were busy. XD


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 13, 2005)

sorry sorry!!! T_____T  I went to to stupid dentist and now I have to get a tooth pulled tommorrow, hopefully T_________T  I feel so frikkin fracken -bad word- disoriented because of the pain. Feel like I have to tape my mouth shut so I don't pull the tooth out myself XD  T__T

anyway, I locked the KrisKringle signup thread so that the names can be drawn. Don't worry, I'll hunt you down and make sure you get the name of your Kris Kringle hopefully today


You get to go to the Phillipines? T______T


----------



## FFLN (Nov 13, 2005)

Hm... since the number of people signed up is uneven, does that mean that you're entering yourself into the Secret Santa too? It wouldn't work too well otherwise, since someone would be left out.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 14, 2005)

> You get to go to the Phillipines? T______T



For X mas!!  For the very first time!!  xD


----------



## Gator (Nov 14, 2005)

I just loooooooooooooooooove dead lines ! XDDD


edit: 


			
				StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Ghizz where the hell have you been man!



I was with Javier '_'


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 14, 2005)

> I was with Javier '_'



O________O In Amsterdam? xD XD XD

Whooppeee!


----------



## Gator (Nov 14, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> O________O In Amsterdam? xD XD XD
> 
> Whooppeee!




Yeah.......... 



>.>;;;;;;;;


----------



## Dyroness (Nov 14, 2005)

Dun dun dun.... *itching to know who got*
What time will it be?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 14, 2005)

I just gotta grab ONE more person, we have an uneven number and that sux T______T

Ghizz, you went on your honeymoon already? XD


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 14, 2005)

will you be doing the grabbing or do you want someone else to grab?  XD

(I wonder if that made sense..)


----------



## cloon (Nov 14, 2005)

stoney made me


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 14, 2005)

ing NGP ATTACK!~!ing    

The Spirit of Youth is among us!!!  .n_____n.


----------



## cloon (Nov 14, 2005)

in winter right? :rofl or in the springtime of winter??? :rofl :rofl


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 14, 2005)

The Springtime of Winter, of course! 

Are those youthful tears of joy I see, cloons?  .n____n.


----------



## cloon (Nov 14, 2005)

yes  .... joy  

so  when was it the names are being given out? ^^;;


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

Yay! Now that we're equal *strangles cloon to shout out happiness*, when are the names coming?

>_>


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, names please. It should've been given out on the 14th, and for me and others, that is now yesterday.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

D00D! That was fast. 

*goes to stalk the person now*

Thanks NN and Stoney!


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 15, 2005)

-----------------------------------


*ATTENTION, ALL KRIS-KRINGLERS!!!!!*​

ing Please DO NOT pm me back with the artist you got!! I'm not suppose to remember it!! :bored OMG LOLERSKATES ON ICE!  *snowball hits face* *teeth shatter on impact*

An anonymous mod has the list now  so stop PMing meh XD

-----------------------------------


----------



## Mori` (Nov 15, 2005)

ahhh names, now I have to do some thinking o_O

/me also goes off to do some stalking


----------



## cloon (Nov 15, 2005)

now i have to stalk someone  


*screams out happiness*  


..c.....can't ...breath...


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

This is harder than I thought. 


:darn


----------



## cloon (Nov 15, 2005)

i feel your pain T___T


*researching*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 15, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Ghizz, you went on your honeymoon already? XD


we didnt do anything :amazed !

*hides 20-pack condoms and the sheep* lol, jk XDDD


oh and by the way...

*strangles stones* read the first post, i can if i want XD


----------



## Gold Knight (Nov 15, 2005)

I must be a better ninja than I thought.  Already done researching my stalkee 

I almost have TOO much information... *goes to ponder*


----------



## Gator (Nov 15, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> *ATTENTION, ALL KRIS-KRINGLERS!!!!!*​
> ...








IGNORE MY PM! >.>;;;



And OMIGOSH....this is hard »_»


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 15, 2005)

I think I got quite an easy person! *Ish very happy with her stalkee*


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh good lord.

I only know this much about my stalkee:

...

Yeah...that's about it.  WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 15, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Oh good lord.
> 
> I only know this much about my stalkee:
> 
> ...



*Comforts* I have faith in your stalking ability! You will definetly find out more information


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Oh good lord.
> 
> I only know this much about my stalkee:
> 
> ...



Oh dude... I think I know who you got then. Haha. Have fun.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 15, 2005)

damn, i dont really know anythin the member i got......

oh well, i used to be the ero-sennin back in the old days. 

*packs down binoculars and x-ray glasses into his bag*

research research!


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 15, 2005)

I know enough about my Secret person... mwha ha ha ha ha... and he/she gets coal... ha ha ha ha... 

still dont know what they like.


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 15, 2005)

Yay! I've got a nice stalkee!  
I'll stalk a little but I don't think it's necessary....


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

;_; You guys probably have it easy.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I've finished my stalking and I've gotten a good idea from it. I'd better get to work on it while I've still got my inspiration for it.


----------



## Dyroness (Nov 15, 2005)

*looks*
Hmm. *starts stalkage* 

Ninpou: Meisaigakure!! ing


>.> 
>.> 
>.> 
>.> 
>.> 
>.> 

(>o_o)>......(>o_o)>................(>o_o)>..........................(>o_o)>


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 15, 2005)

hurray 
stalking commence 
i hope he/she is in here alot
i know like ... about this person


----------



## Amuro (Nov 15, 2005)

hahah XD i don't even need to stalk inspiration is afoot! 

>_____> now to make time to start! friday it is ing


----------



## rokkudaime (Nov 15, 2005)

its pretty obvious what the person i got likes.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 15, 2005)

everybody here know eachtother -_-;;;

i dont know anybody (almost), and like people already know im a perv (old members anyway). 


so in a way...i dont really know anyone....and old members know me....and...and..

*head explodes*


----------



## rokkudaime (Nov 15, 2005)

i knew you back in your mod days


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 15, 2005)

lol im just gunna put in my sig:

ATTENTION MY NF SECRET SANTA STALKER, I WANT...BLAH BLAH BLAH

XDD


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

El Jackal... who? Wasn't he the guy that had Colette/Sheena yuri in his avvie? Ah yes, ever since that avvie I haven't noticed him around.XD J/K... well... not really.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 15, 2005)

lol...im remembered for my yuri XD


bleh :moon


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Nov 15, 2005)

Meh, my screenname makes it waaaay too easy XD
El Jackel: I remember you as a person who was always encouraging other people to do something or other. It's like you were the angel (or devil ) on their shoulder.
*Goes off to stalk*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

*stalks*

*lazily*


----------



## CrackAttackKid (Nov 15, 2005)

ZabuzaKakashi said:
			
		

> Meh, my screenname makes it waaaay too easy XD




Damn mine does too... haha j/k of course... i don't do crack.... anymore


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 15, 2005)

i have no idea what the person i'm assigned to is like, or what they like


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

CrackAttackKid, wnbka CAK, you need to post more on other parts of the forum. Hehe, I'm betting that you're not making it easy for your Secret Santa. 

wnbka= will now be known as 

Oh, hecks yeah! 2000th post. 150x150 GaixLee lovin'... here we come. Well... once I make it.:


----------



## nt90 (Nov 15, 2005)

same here... and looking around in their old posts didn't help much either...


----------



## abfluvver (Nov 15, 2005)

To whoever is stalking me:
I expect porn.  And lots of it.
I am a harsh mistress.
*whipcrack!*


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

If you've got few posts, please do spam... in appropriate areas.

^Was that guy even in it?


----------



## clockwork (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, I've posted here once and I just got a PM saying whom I am for to make art for and such.

What exactly am I doing. Making art for this member? Then sending around Xmas or posting here or...?

Sorry I'm mentally retarded


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

Uh... *points him in the direction of Haruka* ask her.

If you need to know it now though... you draw something that the person would like, based upon their interests and what you've learned of them on the forum. On the date that we are to give this artwork out, we have to make our thread for it with a title of "Secret Santa Artwork for *name of person*" and then post the artwork in there.


----------



## CrackAttackKid (Nov 15, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> CrackAttackKid, wnbka CAK, you need to post more on other parts of the forum. Hehe, I'm betting that you're not making it easy for your Secret Santa.



I actually used to post a bit on a different name but then I stopped visting for a while and I forgot my SN and password :sad so I'm trying to start up again. Also for who ever has me as your SS I pity you.   j/k I'll post a bit tonight and spam the board like a MoFo after dinner so you can get to know me better in a not so intimate yet creepy way.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... you could ask a mod to find an account that shares your IP address and e-mail, if you used the same e-mail account to register. That way you could retrieve your old account or keep your new one from being banned as a possible duplicate account. It would also help your "stalker" to get more info about you.


----------



## CrackAttackKid (Nov 16, 2005)

well, I tried to do something similar but it said my e-mail address was invalid and I remember doing a member search and my name was not found the same thing happened to my friend as well and she was p-i-s-e-d!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2005)

Well... you can always ask a mod. Until then though... maybe you should start an introduction thread in the Introduction part of the forum?


----------



## clockwork (Nov 16, 2005)

> Uh... *points him in the direction of Haruka* ask her.


HARUKA IS A GRIL??!!!!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually... I did hear a rumor that she's a robot... *looks off to the sunset* a robot with a dream to become a real girl someday. Until then... she's a robot.:xp Right, Haruka? *bzzt bzzzt bzt bzzzzt bzbzbzzt bzzztbzt* What? I can speak robot.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 16, 2005)

weeee my stalkings not proving to tricky 

FFLN thats some impressive robot linguistics you;ve got going on there!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 16, 2005)

> everybody here know eachtother -_-;;;
> 
> i dont know anybody (almost), and like people already know im a perv (old members anyway).
> 
> ...



I'm no old member but I know what your famous for. XD XD


----------



## Gator (Nov 16, 2005)

This is hard...

I don't know how to stalk! *ahum* >.>;;;


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 16, 2005)

ing

I'm spamming this thread until my stalkee tells me more about him/herself!!!!



This is soo hard. I wonder who got me. You know what? I'm going to make it harder for you guys. I'm not going to change everything I posted about myself!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 16, 2005)

ZabuzaKakashi said:
			
		

> El Jackel: I remember you as a person who was always encouraging other people to do something or other. It's like you were the angel (or devil ) on their shoulder.


lol...well...somethin like that maybe <.<;;;



			
				Dragonzair said:
			
		

> I'm no old member but I know what your famous for. XD XD


for the giant penis pic i posted in the bath house?  that was me, not sunrider ^^;;


			
				Ghizzle said:
			
		

> This is hard...
> 
> *I don't know how to stalk! *ahum* >.>;;;*


Right.  XD



> ing
> 
> I'm spamming this thread until my stalkee tells me more about him/herself!!!!


same here......post more or i kill you all and later defile all ya bodies! s


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 16, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> l
> 
> 
> for the giant penis pic i posted in the bath house?  that was me, not sunrider ^^;;





I'm not even a member of the bath house xD

Anyway. *sits down and waits for her stalkee*


----------



## Amuro (Nov 16, 2005)

this is proving quite tricky >.>;; 

my stalking skills are lacking xD


----------



## bigmac996 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow this is kinda tough...I'm prolly not making it any easier for my stalker- no worries though, the person could probably take some hints from my name and other things, hopefully.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 16, 2005)

Dear My Secret Santa,

I'd Like A Purple Monkay That Shakes Their Thangs Picture!!! ( With Their Violins! )
Thanks!!!

~shirou-chan


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 16, 2005)

ing  cheater, cheater, pumpkin-eater!  *zaps post* XD

my person is hard to draw for too T______T  I need more sources!!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2005)

Does that mean...:amazed you're giving them the "okay" to spam?


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 16, 2005)

*beats Stoney with a book for showing me the list*

IHATESYOU! T_________T

<3


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 16, 2005)

>.>  *slips NN $20*  sooo... who got me? XD





			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> Does that mean...:amazed you're giving them the "okay" to spam?



Only if they put the NGP in each post


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Only if they put the NGP in each post



Hmm... I don't know if that's worth it... That's only if you meant the image in your sig.

If it's just the NGP of the Beautiful Blue Beasts, then that should okay.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 17, 2005)

OMG, what the hellz? Look at your ava, dude!! And you say MY sig is ghetto XDDDD

Lee NGP > Gay Pink-shirt NGP, so yeah. Greeny Beast of course


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

I wonder who the poor bastard is that got me?


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 17, 2005)

How is it cheating!? I'm just helpin' out my secret santa.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 17, 2005)

because they're suppose to find out themselves   (and I think they'll know what you like anyway *looks @ sigs* XD)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> OMG, what the hellz? Look at your ava, dude!! And you say MY sig is ghetto XDDDD
> 
> Lee NGP > Gay Pink-shirt NGP, so yeah. Greeny Beast of course



Hey, hey... I didn't say anything about it being ghetto. It just... looks weirder than Gai doing it,: because at least Gai does it with style.

You're right about the Lee NGP though. Although a Gai x Lee NGP combo would be quadruple the power.XD


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 17, 2005)

omg I can't resist it now..



ing *NGP ATTACK!!!!!*ing
 

RoCKs TeH LoTuS
​


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 17, 2005)

> *beats Stoney with a book for showing me the list*
> 
> IHATESYOU! T_________T
> 
> <3



Does that mean you were actually going to join us until Stoney gave you the list!?!? XD
The horrors of someone having stick figures! =O

Naw, I was kidding XD I love stick figures! XD No matter how simple they look, you can add stuff to make them look awesome, and a worthewhile artwork!



XD XD

psst

Who got me?


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 17, 2005)

*cries*  ... i don't know what to do for my person~  

I've stalked and read all available posts... AND I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH INFORMATION!  I must learn EVERYTHING.  *is in uber-stalker mode*  

But really... this is harder than i thought.  I think i've found out plenty for my person, but the hard part is putting all those things together.  And what's REALLY bad is... I DON'T KNOW IF MY PERSON IS A BOY OR GIRL. ing


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 17, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> And what's REALLY bad is... I DON'T KNOW IF MY PERSON IS A BOY OR GIRL. ing


*points and laughs*

I know my mine is a.......................... but I dont know what to draw....too many interest....and i dont spend enought time in this forum =_=


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 17, 2005)

Im going to start incorporating what i like into my sigs to make it easier on the "lucky" person who chose me.  PEople with DevArt Accounts make it so much easier... sorta.


----------



## Gold Knight (Nov 17, 2005)

All I need to do is start drawing for my VERY special secret santa person :3


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes Isn't My Koyuki Sig With His Gutiar Sig Wonderful!!!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 17, 2005)

> But really... this is harder than i thought. I think i've found out plenty for my person, but the hard part is putting all those things together. And what's REALLY bad is... I DON'T KNOW IF MY PERSON IS A BOY OR GIRL.



Sorry talaga, pero...:rofl

Sorry ^___^;;; Hopefully, you'll find out XD

Whoever got me is probably the luckiest person ever. I post daily in a particular FC, to declare my love for aDSGFDAGADFHAFRHARA whatever.

Or you know what? It's probably hard as well...I have too much favourite stuff.

ing And my stalkee is proving a horrible person! :bored

No post telling anything about Him/Her.


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 17, 2005)

I found my secret santa... time to start drawing... but I'm lazy at the moment, so'll start later


----------



## Gator (Nov 17, 2005)

Stalk! Stalk! Stalk!

...


I have to study first ;___;


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

Well I have a good idea what my Stalkee is getting, but I'm not sure how it's going to turn out...

>.>


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 17, 2005)

Makes me wonder who got me.


*waits for stalkee*

@Phil: AUGH! You got it easy, fella! That's pretty much too early to start drawing! XD *


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

Pfeh. You guys are just being lazy. Me... I'm... planning on starting it... soon... yeah, that's it.

I will not be happy to get something which was done entirely "the day before" the due date!! Seriously. My secret Santa had better not procrastinate on me...


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 17, 2005)

We are not lazy!! ing XD

There are just certain members who don't give enough details about themselves XD XD

I think I can try though....I got a bit of info..not sure if it's enough...but if I cant get more, I'll just have to rely on what I already have. XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

If my stalker can't figure out my interests, then they SERIOUSLY need to be sterilized....


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

*shrug* Eh. If they don't give enough information in their posts... like, not posting enough, they'll just have to settle for whatever.


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 17, 2005)

My intrests should be obvious, but itd be nice to get something that i could wallpaper and sig... something to fit the holiday season if possible... yea im counting on you mystery s/he.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 17, 2005)

I thought the mods picked it out?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

Picked what out?


----------



## Haruka (Nov 17, 2005)

The paired up people.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

They did.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 17, 2005)

This was used for the draw 

OMG MY STALKEE LIKES STUFF THAT'S WEIRD FOR MEE TO DRAW T_____T  I must overcome this fear!! *youthful energy engulfs the stone frog*  ing




			
				Gold Knight said:
			
		

> All I need to do is start drawing for my VERY special secret santa person :3


I'm curious to know who you got now XDDDD  december is so far away..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> OMG MY STALKEE LIKES STUFF THAT'S WEIRD FOR MEE TO DRAW T_____T  I must overcome this fear!! *youthful energy engulfs the stone frog*  ing



I bet it's yaoi, isn't it. No, wait... that wouldn't be weird for you, would it...?


----------



## Sands (Nov 17, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> OMG MY STALKEE LIKES STUFF THAT'S WEIRD FOR MEE TO DRAW T_____T  I must overcome this fear!! *youthful energy engulfs the stone frog*  ing


same here but i must try my best and overcome ing
first time for everything *shrugs*
btw if we r not here on the deadline can we give it early or pm u?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, good question.

What do we do, if we aren't around for the deadline?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 18, 2005)

PM them to me and I'll make the thread for ya when the time comes 

Is the posting timeframe to short?? omg *paniks*


----------



## clockwork (Nov 18, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Actually... I did hear a rumor that she's a robot... *looks off to the sunset* a robot with a dream to become a real girl someday. Until then... she's a robot.:xp Right, Haruka? *bzzt bzzzt bzt bzzzzt bzbzbzzt bzzztbzt* What? I can speak robot.



WHAT THE HELL?

Laruka is not a girl!

Karuha drew a self portrait once and he was a guy!!!1111

STOP MESSING WITH MY MIND/.//


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL?
> 
> Laruka is not a girl!
> 
> ...



 *bztbzt bzt bzt bzzt bzzzt* *bztbzzt bzt bzt bzzt bzt*

If you run it through the "Roboto translator" you should be able to get a good translation.


----------



## clockwork (Nov 18, 2005)

HARUKA IS A GUY>. as


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah he's a guy 

That secret santa program is awesome. XD Never thought such thing existed in the net.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 18, 2005)

wow thats a pretty nift program 

I think I might have almost worked out what to do for my stalkee


----------



## Gator (Nov 18, 2005)

Still got zero information!!!!!!!!! Post more damnit!!!!


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 18, 2005)

who's your secret santa ghizzle?


----------



## Gator (Nov 18, 2005)

Xenophobia said:
			
		

> who's your secret santa ghizzle?


 


I'm not supposed to tell...or else it wasnt a secret


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 18, 2005)

*beats Xeno with a wooden dutch shoe*

Time to resume stalking >.>;;  ...why couldn't I get an easy person T___T


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

because easy doesn't build character or put hair on your chest.

Sheesh, I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 18, 2005)

But if I get a hairy chest I'll have to wax it T___________T

And I can built characters just fine >.>  or whatever


----------



## Haruka (Nov 18, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL?
> 
> Laruka is not a girl!
> 
> ...


What if I told you that I wasn't a guy.  


 Dude, that self portrait is fake. Who said I can't joke around?

EDIT: WTF I never got a PM that said who I got.


----------



## clockwork (Nov 18, 2005)

but...then...... .........I........... *head splodes*

If haruka is gril then we maek babeis.

Does the picture I make for my person have to be what they like? Can't it just be a random awesome present? That they will love? Stalking is hard, and they don't go anywhere I go. I want my secret santa to be Haruka./


----------



## Haruka (Nov 18, 2005)

I stalk random stuff.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2005)

Not only is she not a robot, she's also not a guy too. Hmm... hehe, that just lends more credence to my thoughts that 
*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga_ 



Deidara is not a guy!!




I think NN has a list of the Secret Santas.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 18, 2005)

Who said I wasn't a robot?


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Nov 19, 2005)

Bahaha I finished my picture last night XD
Whoever's getting mine is luccccky. I was so in the zone


----------



## Gator (Nov 19, 2005)

ZabuzaKakashi said:
			
		

> Bahaha I finished my picture last night XD
> Whoever's getting mine is luccccky. I was so in the zone


 FINISHED!? ;________________;


Like...i seriously dont know wether it's a boy or a girl ><


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 19, 2005)

i'm finally done, but I still have no idea what my person's like. I just dont see him around


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 20, 2005)

I also like Taira from Beck, he's cool too. (DOESN'T MEAN I WANT HIM JUST REPLYING)


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm havent lift a pencil yet... 

too lazy...


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 20, 2005)

gonna start on mine toodaaaayyy  

Really I am.  I think.  I hope.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 20, 2005)

Shirouuu! Cheat!!!

STONEEEEYY!!! SHE CHEATS!! XD XD XD

I like aesjloifdghrea;hbgjk;ghgdauighjk;ghdagjkh


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 20, 2005)

cheeeeeeeater 
i like ghiz, draw ghiz! ~<3
all cheaters go to hell T_T *XD*


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> cheeeeeeeater
> i like ghiz, draw ghiz! ~<3
> all cheaters go to hell T_T *XD*





that's one sexy girl in your sig ero.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 20, 2005)

WTF. WTF. My PM system doesn't work. I never recieved PMs from anybody, and when I send them, it said I can't....


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

is your pm box full?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 20, 2005)

*squashes Shirou-chan*

Haruka: your PM box is on strike T______T ask an admin to check it out for ya


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> *squashes Shirou-chan*
> 
> Haruka: your PM box is on strike T______T ask an admin to check it out for ya




i asked for yeah! =3


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 20, 2005)

speedy XD

o.0;;; SotY? *checks out link*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 20, 2005)

i cant shizzle about the member.. . >-<
ppl, post more!!!  ing


and i dont know which style to choose....im already busy workin with this thingie....mmm...or maybe.... ah!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 20, 2005)

...El JAckieee cheeatttts too!!! XD

To my stalkee, POST MORE AS WELL! ing


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

maybe we should post our Genders and pix if possibles? >_>... if that helps


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 20, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> maybe we should post our Genders and pix if possibles? >_>... if that helps


my most recent pic of me is the one wearin nothin more than a hat...do i have to post that one? 


anyway:

Javier. Already taken. 18 years old. Lives in Sweden but is hispanic.
More information at DeviantART:


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thats a great idea justice


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 20, 2005)

^ ditto   never thought of that T___T


*Gender:* Female
*Pix:* STFU-tofuu for breakfast  (means no XD)


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 20, 2005)

gender: male
pix: maybe later but not now >_<


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

You're a female, Stonewalker? Hm. No wonder you didn't bat an eye when I mentioned that your person probably likes yaoi...


----------



## Gator (Nov 20, 2005)

*gender*: Female
*pix*: Dont think so...>.>


----------



## Haruka (Nov 20, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> is your pm box full?


No, my PM box Has never worked.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 20, 2005)

Gender: female
Picture:  Page... i think it's 68 or 69 in the member pictures thread @ the ichiraku ramen.  At the very top of the page.


----------



## nt90 (Nov 20, 2005)

Gender: Male
Pic: I'll draw myself and put it up later


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

Gender: Presumably male, certainly claims to be
Pix: Not unless you want to scar your mind


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 20, 2005)

Gender: Female
Pix: If you're that desperate, scan through my FC. There are pictures of me burried in it somewhere.


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 21, 2005)

gender: male

Pix: look at gif below


----------



## cloon (Nov 21, 2005)

gender: male
pict: no


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 21, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> You're a female, Stonewalker? Hm. No wonder you didn't bat an eye when I mentioned that your person probably likes yaoi...



XD  yaoi sux



Your PM box still doesn't work, Haruka?


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 21, 2005)

...Everyone knows I'm a girl, right?

At least, I hope so.

And thank God I know everyone's gender XD


----------



## cloon (Nov 21, 2005)

if you wanna see a pic of me look at stonewalker's current sig


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 21, 2005)

Male: Sexe

picture eh O_o.... *too lazy to go get one*


@haruka: em... your pm box is apparently fine... maybe try a different web browser?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 21, 2005)

Haruka~ T__T




			
				cloon said:
			
		

> if you wanna see a pic of me look at stonewalker's current sig



OMG XDDDD ing NGP ATTACK!!!!  ing

I'm starting my Kris Kringle pic now! fwahar~!  I can't believe some of you are already finished 0__0;;


----------



## cloon (Nov 21, 2005)

i probably wont start for a while <.<;;



stoney where is my soul?  

and when i say that i mean where is your soul?


----------



## Haruka (Nov 21, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> XD  yaoi sux
> 
> 
> 
> Your PM box still doesn't work, Haruka?


Yup, I tried to contact a Admin, but no help. Can you put in a word for me?


----------



## Gator (Nov 21, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Haruka~ T__T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You startin T__T

I can't start cuz i know shit bout the person -.-


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHAH! Your sneaking skills are lacking, my eternal rival!  
Stone: 51 
Ghizz: 50


Haruka: sure thing


----------



## Gator (Nov 21, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> HAHAH! Your sneaking skills are lacking, my eternal rival!
> Stone: 51
> Ghizz: 50
> 
> ...


O_O



you mean you do know shit? >.>;;;


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes!  I even know my person's brand of underwear!! I am the greatest!


----------



## Haruka (Nov 21, 2005)

I know my brand of toothpaste.


----------



## cloon (Nov 21, 2005)

draw....draw..........when i've had more than 20 hours of sleep i will think about it


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 21, 2005)

Ima girl!!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 22, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Yes!  I even know my person's brand of underwear!! I am the greatest!


ewww.....


----------



## cloon (Nov 22, 2005)

HONK HONK :rofl


----------



## Gator (Nov 22, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Yes!  I even know my person's brand of underwear!! I am the greatest!




that's sick


----------



## cloon (Nov 22, 2005)

Ghiz said:
			
		

> that's sick


and yet....i can't help but feel strangely compelled  



 



i think i found my new spam thread


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 22, 2005)

No spamming on a thread I considered 'Spammed by me'! 

Yosh, Stoney!?!?!  How'd jooo find that out!?!?! XD

Basically I suck and my stalkee reveals nothin' bout 'himself/herself. :bored


----------



## cloon (Nov 22, 2005)

can i be the spam deciple? 

delicious spam  




no but i want my soul now please kthx


----------



## Gator (Nov 22, 2005)

my stalkee sucks in reveiling stuff *does not want to admit she lacking stalk skillz*


----------



## cloon (Nov 22, 2005)

i didn't really have to stalk all that much


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 22, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> that's sick


but..but you know the brand of underwear i have >_>;;

;x


----------



## Gator (Nov 22, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> but..but you know the brand of underwear i have >_>;;
> 
> ;x



>.>;;;;

Still...froggies are sick


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Nov 22, 2005)

Gender: Female
Picture...mmm...nope. At least I don't think I have one...

Oh and yes, right I was going to ask something (While being as discreet as possible). If your person did a commish for someone and you thought that the character they drew was their favorite character, but it might not be because it's a commission, would it be all right to do a second picture of a character you know that they like, just incase the person doesn't like the commish character? Sorry if I've reveled anything, I tried to be really careful in the explanation XD. (BTW, both pictures are already done ^.^) Would that be against the rules or something?


----------



## Gator (Nov 22, 2005)

ZabuzaKakashi said:
			
		

> Gender: Female
> Picture...mmm...nope. At least I don't think I have one...
> 
> Oh and yes, right I was going to ask something (While being as discreet as possible). If your person did a commish for someone and you thought that the character they drew was their favorite character, but it might not be because it's a commission, would it be all right to do a second picture of a character you know that they like, just incase the person doesn't like the commish character? Sorry if I've reveled anything, I tried to be really careful in the explanation XD. (BTW, both pictures are already done ^.^) Would that be against the rules or something?



You've reveiled EVERYTHING!! 



I dont think that would be a prob >.>;;;


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 22, 2005)

Ghizzie, what have you and El Jackie been doing in Amsterdam? >.>;;;;;;


----------



## Gold Knight (Nov 22, 2005)

Gender: Male
Pic: I posted once in one of the pic threads >_>;;


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 22, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Ghizzie, what have you and El Jackie been doing in Amsterdam? >.>;;;;;;


nothin ya kids would ever understand O;

*hides the homemade tapes*


----------



## Gold Knight (Nov 22, 2005)

Page 54 *hunted it down*


----------



## chunks (Nov 22, 2005)

OK, I'm a girl. There's no photo of me. It doesn't take much stalking skills to know what I like. 

(And really, anything will do.)


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 22, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> ewww.....



its not "ewww" ing its dedication!! 
I swear I dont know the underwear brand, it was ajoke I swearswearswear XD




			
				Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Ghizzie, what have you and El Jackie been doing in Amsterdam? >.>;;;;;;



omg bird + hippo  EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW XD


----------



## Haruka (Nov 22, 2005)

These threads make me sick. Like the common cold, then goes away.


*Spoiler*: _rawr_ 



Not really. These threads are like monkies. They like bananananaas, and rawr.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 22, 2005)

*shoot Haruka with the bullet of bacteria* XD


----------



## Gold Knight (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh god, I played that game in your avatar almost nonstoppable when I was a kid, Haruka.

Rotted my brains out, it did.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 23, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> omg bird + hippo  EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW XD


im a bird?  :S :amazed 


*lays eggs*

want some? O;


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

> nothin ya kids would ever understand O;
> 
> *hides the homemade tapes*



*finds the tapes and posts it in the Ichiraku Ramen, with the titleJavier's _real_ trip to Amsterdam".


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> im a bird?  :S :amazed
> 
> 
> *lays eggs*
> ...



I HATE EGGS!!~! ESPECIALLY JACKAL EGGS! ing


----------



## Gator (Nov 23, 2005)

WELL I HATE FROGGY EGGS! They are like ugly and small..wtf u used to be a fishy XDD!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

I like green eggs!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


well, no. But I like eggs *especially poached eggs and scrambled eggs* and green, but that's beside the point.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

dude, your boyfriend lays EGGS! Aren't you the least bit concerned???? XD

and he just layed some, you should look after your baby HippopotaBirds XDDDDD


OMG ZAIRS YOU POST BEFORE ME!!! ing


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

> OMG ZAIRS YOU POST BEFORE ME!!! ing





AND YOU POSTED AFTER ME!!! XD

So...have you started your sketch yet? XD I know I haven't.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

A little bit >.>;;  its harder than I thought T___T 

I watched Lilo and Stitch yesterday!!!  .n_______n.  I forgot how awesome it was [/loser]


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

I watched Mulan 2 yesterday! XD 

It was quite cute XD XD

As for my sketch, I haven't started yet. My stalking skills are either lacking, or my stalkee is not doing posting enough about himself/herself!! XD XD


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

nuuuuuu, you have to start so we can finish together T___T I dun wanna be alone on teh streets T__T

OMG MULAN 2!!!!!!!!  I hate disney sequels, but was this one "GOOD'-good? WAS IT?!?!  VEIN-POPPING EXCITEMENT!!

Mulan is my fav Disney movie XD  next to Hunchback of Notre Dame. They just don't make the films like they use to. The last classic was Lilo and Stitch, imo T__T


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

That's very true. ing I miss all those cool Disney movies. xD I thoguh the sequel ws gonna suck, but this was soo goddamn funny!! 

I couldn't stop laughing like an idiot and it was already 4 30 am in the morning XD Mulan is my favourite amognst others. My most fave would be Anastacia XD XD

Is there already a Disney FC??!?! XD I wanna joinXD If not, we should make one XD XD

Don't worry, hopefully I'll start soon. I'ev got very little details, but I'm gonna do my best!! XD

[edit]

OMIGAWWD!!!

ing There's no Disney FC!!! Where's the love for disney movies and it's songs1?!?! Maybe only a handful of members love Disney. :sad Maybe I shouldn't make a FC....behhhh...


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

omg Disney FC!!! I would join that!!!

Did you see The Making of Tarzan???  IT WAS SO BEAUTIFUL I CRIED LIKE AN ONION AT A FUNERAL! T__________T  

The Making of Hunchback was awesome too 



I want to SO make a Disney FC!! and a CG Films FC!!!


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmm...well..since you're going to join. I think I'd make you a co owner...

Well, I'm just afraid that we won't have enough members, but ah heck. Should I make it?


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

YES!!!  screw everyone else  
or name it Classical Animation FC if you don't wanna make a Disney one .n____n.

I still WANT to make a CG Films FC, but I would be all alone I think T____T















and we have cgtalk.com for that XD  T_______T


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

welll.....I've made it. I've appointed you as co owner XD

SkOTW 30: Vertical


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

*laughs in triumph* I R TEH CO-OWNERZ!! 

*runs off to find disney stuff*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 23, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> *finds the tapes and posts it in the Ichiraku Ramen, with the titleJavier's _real_ trip to Amsterdam".


*!!!*

now now....be careful with that tape >_>;;
_*steals tape*_

<.<

_*watches the tape alone*_

!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 23, 2005)

All done with my piccy!


----------



## Gator (Nov 23, 2005)

> *dude*, your boyfriend lays EGGS! Aren't you the least bit concerned???? XD
> 
> and he just layed some, you should look after your baby HippopotaBirds XDDDDD



And i always wondered why ppl thought i was a boy 

Hiipobirds XDDDDDDDDDDD 

>.>
Shut up jooo 



> I watched Lilo and Stitch yesterday!!! .n_______n. I forgot how awesome it was [/loser]



LILO AND STICH PWN! 

 they seriously do 

AND OMIGOSH a disney fc? :excited

I love disney and its songs !  

JOINAGE ^^


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 23, 2005)

i always thought you were a dude.....


----------



## Gator (Nov 23, 2005)

Xenophobia said:
			
		

> i always thought you were a dude.....


!!

T__________T

If changing my custom title for almost 3 months doesnt help either then i dunno what will

I BLAME YOU STROGGY! *sits*


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 23, 2005)

change your avatar... might help

*cough*secret santa*cough* I like PMSTT (PurpleMonkayShakeThatThang) *Cough*


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

bwahahahahar  *sprinkles fairy dust on Xeno's post*

OMG HIPPOFOOT I call everyone dude so that's no excuse! ing  you must conceal your secret identity!

XENO!!! OMG!! I just saw the Lee and Gai pic you did for our old sketchtrade!! .n_________n.  I can't believe I only got to see it now T_______T


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 23, 2005)

List of people who haven't posted in thread yet; 
(I THINK, not too sure. I have to look through the thread)

7 - ABFluvver
10 - BlackBeret
14 - ichinii30
15 - chunks
17 - dbcomix
19 - nwoppertje
23 - PenaltyLife
24 - FFLN
25 - Asmodeus
26 - Sand Weapons Specialist
27 - bigmac996
28 - CrackAttackKid
29 - Moridin
33 - DannyBoyee
35 - Ichigo (a.k.a Koyuki or Andrew)

RAWR~!


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 23, 2005)

hey stone... glad you like it, even though it was months late...lol

nice magic fairy dust... hahahaha


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm so lazy.  I know enough about my person but my hand is too lazy to lift a pencil.  

I'll do it tomorrow.  Maybe. :bored


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> List of people who haven't posted in thread yet;
> (I THINK, not too sure. I have to look through the thread)
> 
> 7 - ABFluvver
> ...



Huh? What thread? This one? I've already posted in this one...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 24, 2005)

@xeno: 

ghiz is not dude..... she really really isnt 

*smirk*


ps: like...is EVERYBODY done with their pics??? omg..i dont even know what to draw or in which style.... :S


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 24, 2005)

> ghiz is not dude..... she really really isnt
> 
> *smirk*





Are you _really_ sure? 

J/K XD Of course Ghizz is a gal!  Have you seen her pic in the 'I love you' FC? XD

And no, El Jackie, not all of us are done with the pics. Only those who have stalked well are almost finished. ing I'm not one of them.


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 24, 2005)

Jackal... are you and Ghizzle having a forum love thing going on???? (@_@)

Dragonzair, I still havent lift my pencil yet either


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 24, 2005)

Xenophobia said:
			
		

> Jackal... are you and Ghizzle having a forum love thing going on???? (@_@)


check out the link in my siggie...i have pic of my little trip to her city XD


> Dragonzair, I still havent lift my pencil yet either


same here dude...aargh....i dont know what to draw >_<


----------



## Sands (Nov 24, 2005)

i started drawing but i'm really not good at drawing what my secret santa likes......where do we post it when we r done?


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 24, 2005)

DARN 
i need to start drawing >___<


----------



## bigmac996 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry if I'm making it incredibly difficult for my stalkee, as I mostly only ever post in the artists gallery. No worries, I like pretty much anything, except olives *shudders....Anyway I'd better start on my person's work too- only a couple weeks left...


----------



## Haruka (Nov 24, 2005)

I still don't know who I got for SS.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 25, 2005)

^ you're lucky I don't delete my "Sent Items" PMs often, so I think I still have NN's list XDDD (or I'd find another way, if not, I'll have to eat 100 BBQ Hippos )

check yer PM n___n  (If I PMed you >.>)






			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> Huh? What thread? This one? I've already posted in this one...



That's why I said "I Think," because I only recognize you by your Nekkid Lee/Gai avy XD

And I didn't go through this thread yet to make sure  n__n;;;;;;;;;;;;


So,

7 - ABFluvver
10 - BlackBeret
14 - ichinii30
15 - chunks
17 - dbcomix
19 - nwoppertje
23 - PenaltyLife
25 - Asmodeus
26 - Sand Weapons Specialist
28 - CrackAttackKid
29 - Moridin
33 - DannyBoyee
35 - Ichigo (a.k.a Koyuki or Andrew)


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 25, 2005)

XD I don't think HAruka's PM thingy works XD

Stoney, we've finally got a Disney FC banner!  Imma gonna post it in the first post now. :


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 25, 2005)

I know that the pictures are due Dec 24-31... but where do we send them?  Do we send them via PM to the person, or do we post them up here?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 25, 2005)

*Im a monkey!* I *love monk-like things!* Im right now eating *PurpleMonkayShakeThatThanglessness* becouse I *love *them...and *PurpleMonkayShakeThatThangMilkshake *is good too. _Just making conversation >_>;;_


----------



## Sands (Nov 25, 2005)

but i did post here ....


----------



## chunks (Nov 25, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> So,
> 
> 7 - ABFluvver
> 10 - BlackBeret
> ...


I'm here. Hello hello.


----------



## Gator (Nov 25, 2005)

Ppl! Stroggy is acusing y'all for not posting heer..i say we punish her 

who wants to sit on her first!!?

one at a time..there's enough stroggy for everyone >)




Anyway, I'm gettin a bit nervous now..still know shit and like..dec is on the way and i have exams coming up aswell T_______T


----------



## clockwork (Nov 25, 2005)

Is there a minimum size of this art we are doing?
Also I refuse to stalk out of laziness and will just infect my SS with a million bee's


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 26, 2005)

naw, ther doesn't have to be a certain size, as long as its not 1px XD




			
				chunks said:
			
		

> I'm here. Hello hello.



ok XD  sorry, I'll look through the thread now instead of starting a hippo/frog war with that FAT WRINKLEY PIECE OF AFRICAN-MAMMAL FLESH over there!!! (you know who you are!)

all right that's it, I tried to prevent it, but it just can't be helped; I'm reviving the Sasuke vs Lee thread! ing with ghizz's written agreement of course XD



*slays birdwhistle's post with the Obsidian GreatHammer (for those who played Fable)*


----------



## clockwork (Nov 26, 2005)

There goes my one pixel of the colour green for my SS :'(


----------



## Mori` (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm sure I'm here and have posted somewhere at some point in time 

oh and gender: male


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm sooo scared now. I haven't started! XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 26, 2005)

im fucked >_<
i dont which style to use...i dont know shit what my person likes....
and im a prefectionist...that means i wont be satisfied until its really good or somethi like that. 

that means = no sleep in several nights :xp

i wish the whole world could be like me, then it would be a lot more easy...
_....soon enought _


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> im fucked >_<
> i dont which style to use...i dont know shit what my person likes....
> and im a prefectionist...that means i wont be satisfied until its really good or somethi like that.
> 
> ...


same here man  
i should get started soon (as in now or tomorrow)


----------



## Dyroness (Nov 26, 2005)

Someone play soccer with me, so I'll have inspiration! 


I'm the ball.


----------



## Gator (Nov 26, 2005)

> all right that's it, I tried to prevent it, but it just can't be helped; I'm reviving the Sasuke vs Lee thread!  with ghizz's written agreement of course XD



!
*AGREES*

>)


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 26, 2005)

Hate to quote myself, but...


			
				nah-nah said:
			
		

> I know that the pictures are due Dec 24-31... but where do we send them? Do we send them via PM to the person, or do we post them up here?


Maybe i'm thinking too far ahead?  is that why my question hasn't been answered? 

Anyway, I'm halfway done with mine.... finally.  XD


----------



## Sands (Nov 26, 2005)

i aked that too!!!!!
no idea though
i started but i need to start over i suck?ing


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2005)

We just create a thread with the name of the person in the title and 'Secret Santa Art' or something, and then post the pic in there.

Stone... you could just click on the number of posts in the forum display thing to show the "Who's posted?" list. That would make things easier.

Oh, and Meh hasn't posted in here.


----------



## Gator (Nov 26, 2005)

> Stone... you could just click on the number of posts in the forum display thing to show the "Who's posted?" list. That would make things easier



frogs arent smart enough to come up with something like that...>)


----------



## clockwork (Nov 27, 2005)

I haven't started. I half-stalked my SS and I know enough to stereotype their kind into colours and etc.

I hope.

I like rainbows.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm still dead.

Fark it! ing

I'm screwed! I did my exam badly today, and I don't know what to do for my stalkee!! POST HERE! POST MORE BOUT YOURSELF!!! RAAAWWWWWWWRRR!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah....POST MORE FFS, damn ya


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2005)

I don't think any of you guys are directing those 'requests for more info' at me. Since whoever got me should've had more than enough material to choose from. My sig is full of fun and interesting stuff as are my posts if you check back far enough. Oh, and of course, there is always the profile.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 27, 2005)

Hmm... You know... I heard that there was a lovely thread at the off-topic bar and lounge... about what people want for christmas...

XD.... I mean, I'm not saying that I've filled it out, and i'm not saying to anyone to fill it out as well... but i was just saying that I heard about it somewhere... 

You know... Just making conversation... 

>.>
<.<


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 27, 2005)

I hope I'm not one of those people that are hard to get info about T_______T



			
				Nah-Nah said:
			
		

> I know that the pictures are due Dec 24-31... but where do we send them? Do we send them via PM to the person, or do we post them up here?





			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> We just create a thread with the name of the person in the title and 'Secret Santa Art' or something, and then post the pic in there.


What FFLN said XD  I think I posted about that already XDDD



> Stone... you could just click on the number of posts in the forum display thing to show the "Who's posted?" list. That would make things easier.
> 
> Oh, and Meh hasn't posted in here.



OHMG T_____T I didn't know you could do that T__T 

and I gotta drag Meh in here to post once, but I know she knows XD






			
				Dyroness said:
			
		

> Someone play soccer with me, so I'll have inspiration!
> 
> 
> I'm the ball.




I'm to goalie! LeeGaiPr0nAva's on my team! ing


and no hippos are allowed on my team >.>;


----------



## nt90 (Nov 27, 2005)

all I have to say is: the person I have has no information on anything! I have no idea what I'm going to draw!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, if they're a blank, just give them a "blank" so they can fill it up theirself.



			
				StoneWalker said:
			
		

> OHMG T_____T I didn't know you could do that T__T



...don't tell me that you ACTUALLY went through the whole thread...


----------



## Haruka (Nov 27, 2005)

WHAHAHAHA!!!!! Nooo!! My PM bow is officially screwed.


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 27, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> I'm still dead.
> 
> Fark it! ing
> 
> I'm screwed! I did my exam badly today, and I don't know what to do for my stalkee!! POST HERE! POST MORE BOUT YOURSELF!!! RAAAWWWWWWWRRR!!



You didn't do bad! the exam was just a darn hacker!!! 

>_>....


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2005)

Didn't Justice mention that you should try to view it using a different browser? They did mention that your PM box is working.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 28, 2005)

*is now afraid*

Hmmm.... XD XD XD XD XD

Good idea, nah nah!!! XD Now if only there was a way to find out if my stalkee posted there. 

>_>...


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 28, 2005)

DUDE I AM SO FREAKING PISSED AT MY PERSON RIGHT NOW. (but not really)

I freaking thought I knew your gender but NOW I'M NOT SURE.  Here I thought I had you all figured out... OH BUT NO.

XD  I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

StRoggy! Modify ur siggy!

And stalkee post morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrez


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 28, 2005)

damn ya ppl...POST MORE T_______________________T

anyway <.<;;;

Im a dude...like to snoggle....hinatard...a big of perv... like the colour bloodred...


----------



## Haruka (Nov 28, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Didn't Justice mention that you should try to view it using a different browser? They did mention that your PM box is working.


Nope. I don't have a PM from Stoney, and IE rules, and I will never abandon my roots.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 28, 2005)

get on msn for a second?   so I can give you teh name


----------



## Haruka (Nov 28, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> get on msn for a second?   so I can give you teh name


I don't use MSN. I use AIM.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeesh Haruka...:darn you're making it so difficult for everyone.


----------



## StoneWalker (Nov 29, 2005)

ing INFADEL, I WILL END YOU!  *sticks dynamite in haruka's pants* 

email me your email address so I can email it to you, yah?


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 29, 2005)

> DUDE I AM SO FREAKING PISSED AT MY PERSON RIGHT NOW. (but not really)
> 
> I freaking thought I knew your gender but NOW I'M NOT SURE. Here I thought I had you all figured out... OH BUT NO.
> 
> XD I'm so frustrated.



ALAM KO NA KUNG SINO ANG NAKUHA MO!!!!!!

:rofl

Also. Where is my stalkeee?? :bored

I'm making it too esy for others. Everything I love is...bleehhhhh.rea;k;ohl. So unfair. I wish I was my own stalkeee XD

..who's got me? >_>;;;;


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 29, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> I'm so lazy.  I know enough about my person but my hand is too lazy to lift a pencil.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow.  Maybe. :bored



Same here. I actually know exactally what I am going to do. I just have to find the time to do it. As well as the effort xD


----------



## FFLN (Nov 29, 2005)

Lacus said:
			
		

> Same here. I actually know exactally what I am going to do. I just have to find the time to do it. As well as the effort xD



Don't you mean that you're just... procrastinating. Oh well, I guess I'm on the same boat too. We've gotta find the Captain and have him shift gears on this thing!!XD Full speed ahead!!!


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 29, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Don't you mean that you're just... procrastinating.



No! I mean...maybe  Okay you got me =O


----------



## ninamori (Nov 29, 2005)

When are the piccehs due?

*totally forgot who her persona was*

OMGHIRHO!^________^


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 29, 2005)

OMGHIMONNY!! <3333 *Hugs and loves*

Art is due between the 25th and 31st of Decemeber if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 29, 2005)

Lacus said:
			
		

> OMGHIMONNY!! <3333 *Hugs and loves*
> 
> Art is due between the 25th and 31st of Decemeber if I am not mistaken.


*hugs and loves back* <3333333 WHERE HAVE YOU BEEEEEEEEEEN?

Oh, that's good. *has time to procrastinate*


----------



## FFLN (Nov 29, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Oh, that's good. *has time to procrastinate*



Hey... this boat's getting a bit crowded...


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 29, 2005)

Woo Hooo! I have officially started working on my picture go me!

Monny--I have been around the FCs, but apparently not the same one as you =O I should spam up your FC so I can talk to you more often!


----------



## ninamori (Nov 29, 2005)

Lacus said:
			
		

> Monny--I have been around the FCs, but apparently not the same one as you =O I should spam up your FC so I can talk to you more often!


XD

That'd be great! Rho-time! =D


----------



## Mizura (Nov 30, 2005)

> and I gotta drag Meh in here to post once, but I know she knows XD


No she didn't >.>;; At least, I didn't know I was supposed to post here  Um... last week, there were constructions going on in my home, so I got kind of distracted and forgot this area. 

Have already started work on the pic though. *checks* 2% done!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 30, 2005)

im more like... "0,000000000000000000001 % done"  =_____=


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 30, 2005)

OK.

I have officially started!! YOOSH!! XD I hope my stalkee's going to like it. I worked hard to find out what the interests were, and that is all I could research about.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, I already have the idea... and I've sketched out a bit of the layout... now I just need to put more work into it.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 30, 2005)

I think most people know my interests. I am a rabid fangirl, so I usually express my fandoms clearly xD


----------



## Haruka (Nov 30, 2005)

I still dunno who. Until i check my email.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 30, 2005)

I think most people know what my interests are as well. If not... they should check the fanclubs I post in most often.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 1, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I still dunno who. Until i check my email.



you better have got it this time T_____T


omg Rho PL and Mizura post back-to-back XDDDDD


----------



## Mizura (Dec 1, 2005)

*stares at pic* 4% done!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 1, 2005)

Meh said:
			
		

> *stares at pic* 4% done!



I wasn't aware that staring had so much power.:amazed *stares at pic* ...hmm, I may be doing something wrong, but it's not working.XD


----------



## ninamori (Dec 1, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> omg Rho PL and Mizura post back-to-back XDDDDD


Why's that odd? 

*totally still hasn't figured out anything about her person* <____<


----------



## Mizura (Dec 2, 2005)

Are we allowed to just state out loud what we like or not? To better give an idea to others?   [/cheat]


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 2, 2005)

@mizura: If you do that, Stoney's going to destroy your post with PURPLEMONKAYSHAKETHATTHANG. :rofl

Ohhhh!! Look what I found!! It's a company card that I found in my dad's bag. 



>.> I found it funny.


----------



## Gator (Dec 2, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> @mizura: If you do that, Stoney's going to destroy your post with PURPLEMONKAYSHAKETHATTHANG. :rofl
> 
> Ohhhh!! Look what I found!! It's a company card that I found in my dad's bag.
> 
> ...



...

XDDDD

Weird spelling..I would spell it as "Mehbub" But yeah that might just be me >___>;;;


Am I the only one who hasn't started yet? >____>;;; T_____T


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't even think that's an arab name. O__O;;;

Ghiz, you mght not be the only one who hasn't started. I think your boyfriend hasn't either!


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> XDDDD
> 
> ...


nah i need to start as well
 shit i need to start as well


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 2, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Why's that odd?
> 
> *totally still hasn't figured out anything about her person* <____<




DUDE!  Rho-PL-Mizura, RPM, Redhat Page Manager! Get it, yah?  

ok nvm T___T *dies with birthday cake in mouth*






			
				Dragonzair said:
			
		

> >.> I found it funny.



Mehboob!!!! Save Mehboob!! He's in danger!! >.>;;;;;  that pwnzzorz "o rly" XDD


----------



## Haruka (Dec 2, 2005)

There was a girl in my AP Calc class in Highschool that her name was, Shethromee.
Rofl.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 3, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who hasn't started yet? >____>;;; T_____T





			
				Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Ghiz, you mght not be the only one who hasn't started. I think your boyfriend hasn't either!


only losers start early 

_*smacks ghiz ass and takes her to his room*_

gimme some chon-chon  

_*drinks a cold beer and belches*_

*LIKE A MAN! *


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 4, 2005)

who here likes _*Ryuichi Sakuma*_?


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 4, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> only losers start early
> 
> _*smacks ghiz ass and takes her to his room*_
> 
> ...



I can't believe Ghizz would take that kinda treatement, what kinda hippo is she?! ing

*stuffs the beer bottle down bird's throat*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 4, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> I can't believe Ghizz would take that kinda treatement, what kinda hippo is she?! ing
> 
> *stuffs the beer bottle down bird's throat*


i was only jk :sweat

she is usually the one in charge, Im an uke =_=;; 
>_>;;


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 4, 2005)

hahahah uke-slave XDDD  *stuffs another beer bottle down his throat*


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 4, 2005)

.... WOAH! dude, I can see who's viewing the thread at the bottom!!! o.0;;


I'm so slow T___T


----------



## Gator (Dec 4, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> .... WOAH! dude, I can see who's viewing the thread at the bottom!!! o.0;;
> 
> 
> I'm so slow T___T





Ur a frog afterall   >)


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm Sonic the Hedgefrog, damnit! T________T

*misses the oldschool sonic games*


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

Ghizz can't see behind her cause she's a hippo.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 4, 2005)

really?  >.>   *puts a "kick me" sign on Ghizz's arse*




<.<;;  *kicks Ghizz's arse*


----------



## Haruka (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, it's that bad. Plants kick me sign under Stoney*


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 5, 2005)

*kills everyone in this thread*





 Hey!!!! Shirou's cheating!!


----------



## Gator (Dec 5, 2005)

*revives* 
Damn you Dragonzizzle  
Damn you all >(

 I still haven't started yet T_____________________________________________________________________T


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 5, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> really?  >.>   *puts a "kick me" sign on Ghizz's arse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, nobody touches ghiz ass except me! ing

<.< >.>

*looks at pic*

myyyy preciouuuusssss......



ps: forgot stones was a girl thou


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 5, 2005)

How is shirou cheating?


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 5, 2005)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> who here likes _*Ryuichi Sakuma*_?


I do, I liked them before i even met them... i liked them so much that it makes it look like you hate them...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 5, 2005)

why the hell cant my person post some in here!!! seriosly, i need inspiration!!!

COMON!!!! ing ing 


post more damn you, post *MORE*!

*runs away to ghiz arms*


----------



## Gator (Dec 5, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> really? >.> *puts a "kick me" sign on Ghizz's arse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shoo before ill squich you -.-;;;;

 CHANGE YA DAMN SIG FROGGY



			
				Javi said:
			
		

> hey, nobody touches ghiz ass except me!
> 
> <.< >.>
> 
> ...



...Stone is not a girl >.<;;;;; 



			
				Javi said:
			
		

> why the hell cant my person post some in here!!! seriosly, i need inspiration!!!
> 
> COMON!!!!
> 
> ...



AAwW  <3


----------



## Haruka (Dec 5, 2005)

I ned to stakl mroe.

*uses Pheonix Down, Revives!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 5, 2005)

How many days do we have left until we must post? Was it 19 or 15?


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 5, 2005)

ummmmmm... *sneaks away to check the other thread*  x__X;;



			
				The Epitome Of Manliness said:
			
		

> *Art is due between:* December 25th - December 31st



Not much time left!!! Bwahaharr!  .n_________n.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 5, 2005)

WAAWAWAWWAWAW!! Does it have to be like a super good piece of art?


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 5, 2005)

I finished the art and PM'd it to my person already... what now.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 5, 2005)

O___O  Aren't we supposed to wait til the 24th-31st to do that?

Or was that just the deadline?


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 5, 2005)

What~!? I aint cheating, I asked! =P

*hoping its a deadline* GODDAMMIT I WANNA SHOW THEM SOO BAD~!


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 5, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> O___O  Aren't we supposed to wait til the 24th-31st to do that?
> 
> Or was that just the deadline?


yes yes... i was joking... ive got to wait till like the 15th to start... im so busy.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 6, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~! I WANNA SHOW MY PERSON!


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

oh shit jesus shit  


maybe i should start mine......... ? T__________________________________________T


----------



## Gator (Dec 6, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> oh shit jesus shit
> 
> 
> maybe i should start mine......... ? T__________________________________________T




maybe i should too T______T


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

no you have to start after me ._____. don't leave me alone as the laziest one T____________________________T


----------



## Mori` (Dec 6, 2005)

*scratches head* why is it that whenever you need a good idea you can't think of one


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 6, 2005)

> How is shirou cheating?





> What~!? I aint cheating, I asked! =P



Nuuuu!!!!!! ;A;

Who here likes ice cream!?!?  Two can play at this game shirou!!! XD


J/K  XD

Sigh, you finished yours yet, shir? Has anyone finished theirs?

TT_______________TT Am i teh only one who hasn't!?!?!?

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


*fails at life*


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 6, 2005)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *scratches head* why is it that whenever you need a good idea you can't think of one


Who knows. XD

Mine looks so sloppy.  I might start over again.

My person's gonna kill me if I hand him/her a piece of crap and go "HAPPY CHRISTMAS!"

And then I'll be knocked out with a 2x4, and won't wake up til New Year's Eve.

:sad


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

mines gonna be a piece of crap no matter what T_____________________T

it is...inevitable....mr anderson


----------



## Mori` (Dec 6, 2005)

I started doing some sketching o_O I think its going to take me about a year to get it looking good, can it be done for christmas 06 }A{


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

can i draw a stick figure goin' crazy?


----------



## Gator (Dec 6, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> no you have to start after me ._____. don't leave me alone as the laziest one T____________________________T




oh ok .______. It doesnt mean ya lazy..ya just lacking inspiration right????


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

exactly!!!  

*clears throught* achem...

i currently lack the inspiration to draw anything  



lacking inspiration is easy i wish it could be a job....wait i can be a movie producer!! !


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Dec 6, 2005)

I've done two -.-; The problem is I don't know which one's better (and I want to make it fair), so, at random, someone say 1 or 2 to help me decide which picture to give. Just so I make sure I don't forget what picture is each number... 1=Green and 2=Red. Thankies


----------



## FFLN (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, you know what they say... 2's better than 1.

*ahem* Just give out both of them. That would be better than just giving out one of the two.


----------



## Gator (Dec 6, 2005)

2! 

Means both >____>


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 6, 2005)

Why do you have to be such a dorky hippo?  >.>;;


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm gonna be differentomgwtfbbq and say 1.

XD  *gets hit with the shoe in cloon's sig*


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

gimme back my shoe ing


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 6, 2005)

y'know, that shoe in your sig kinda looks like a-  ...ok nevermind. I won't say it


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

So uh...

What's my due date again?

>.>

<.<


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 6, 2005)

*hands cloon's shoe back*

I sowwie.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 6, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> So uh...
> 
> What's my due date again?
> 
> ...



zomg XDDDD    between the 25th and the 31st

I think.... yeah, yah it is n___n;;;;


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

*takes shoe and eats some cake*

cakey~~ 

 


omg do i have to do something good, can't i just wing it and draw like.....a house on a napkin


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 6, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> *takes shoe and eats some cake*
> 
> cakey~~
> 
> ...


XD  I'm tempted to do that myself.  I don't know if my person would appreciate it though.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 6, 2005)

does your person like napkins?


----------



## cloon (Dec 6, 2005)

*OSSU RLY!!!!!*ing ing ing

edit:

<.< everyone loves napkins ....... i do :sad


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 7, 2005)

napkins = life XD




			
				cloon said:
			
		

> *OSSU RLY!!!!!*ing ing ing



ing ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!



<3 dyro


----------



## cloon (Dec 7, 2005)

*adds to the folder*



yes i have a folder of owls.......T______________________T  


ok, here's another attempt at making a time paradox, let's hope it works this time;
napkins = life
napkins > life
!!!!!!! how does it work!?! it's a friggen time paradox O____O


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 7, 2005)

no. I'm right and you're wrong.    .n_________n.

(got pecked by an owl once T___T)


----------



## cloon (Dec 7, 2005)

how did you get pecked by an owl  

omg i can't find the napkins :bored


----------



## Mori` (Dec 7, 2005)

stoney didn;t read the sign saying 'do not feed the owls'?!


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 7, 2005)

My twin is banned too! 

;A;

Why are my friends requesting too many bans!?!? Am I the only one whose exams end today?!?!

Me <3 nah nah and Dyro. ;A;

Ah well. I have time to complete my kris kringle now. XD


----------



## Gator (Dec 7, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> My twin is banned too!
> 
> ;A;
> 
> ...




complete T____T

i envy you .___.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 7, 2005)

*COOOUGH* angry hippo on the loose




			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> stoney didn;t read the sign saying 'do not feed the owls'?!



It flew up to me a PECKED me! Liek "PECK PECK PECK" and was gone!! T___T


----------



## ninamori (Dec 7, 2005)

....I have no tiiiiiiime. D:

Is there a chance that the person who has me can PM me and I can give him/her/it my person and I can... leave? <_______<

(I'm seriously actually really busy. I have about half an hour of free time every day, and I need to spend that time reading for English. Which I'm failing.)


----------



## Haruka (Dec 7, 2005)

How come I can't get PM's from other people? THis is very strange.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 8, 2005)

Haruka, amybe someone's attacking every pm sent! =O

Or maybe you should just sk it in the Anbu Central, or better known as Lazorfistorium now.

Stoney, DS has a big surprise for you!

Link removed

Anyway, I'm completing my sketch now. xD


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 8, 2005)

but but... i'm back, my sister. ^^

<3  I just needed to study for that daggone art history exam.  Firu-kun helped, so i did really well. :


----------



## Gator (Dec 8, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> *COOOUGH* angry hippo on the loose



what the hell ya talkin about  

I'm not angry 

xD


----------



## cloon (Dec 8, 2005)

i 
have
no
clue
T______________________________________________________T

someone wanna sell me an idea?


----------



## Haruka (Dec 8, 2005)

Dun worry Ghizz.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

ZOMGWTFBBQ! LOL


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 8, 2005)

omg!!!!!!!!! teh slim hippo looks like a cheetah!! XD  (with a moutful of pasta??)





			
				Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Stoney, DS has a big surprise for you!
> 
> I do, do you think this should be an FC?



a surprise!! n____n .........T_____T......... :barf    

must you all torture me? ;__; 






			
				PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> ....I have no tiiiiiiime. D:
> 
> Is there a chance that the person who has me can PM me and I can give him/her/it my person and I can... leave? <_______<
> 
> (I'm seriously actually really busy. I have about half an hour of free time every day, and I need to spend that time reading for English. Which I'm failing.)



nuu PL don't fail teh englishes T___T     

*WHOEVER HAS Penalty Life*, make sure you PM her!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

Awww poor Stonewalker~!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe the magic 'b' word, I need to do some more work on mine today


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 9, 2005)

*stalks victim*

... hehehe.. *adjusts glasses and writes in notebook of things person likes*

....Ii data. *plans to add these things to picture*

Dude my person's gonna be like "...wtf, this girl's a freak for going that far back into my posts."


----------



## cloon (Dec 9, 2005)

my person's gonne be like "wtf is this piece of crap? :S and i don't like that >0 "


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 9, 2005)

XD  poor cloon.    I'm sure your person will like it.

And if all else fails, draw naruto.  XD  it's kind of a given, if you're on this forum. XD


----------



## cloon (Dec 9, 2005)

:rofl 

i never thought of that  

GENIUS ing 


still doesn't solve my problem  where can i learn how to draw


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 9, 2005)

hey there cloon i could help you out a little 
i guess just ask me on nmsn and i hope i can help you


----------



## Gator (Dec 9, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Dun worry Ghizz.





'_________________________________________________'



A cheetah named donkey ~ Outlandish >_____>;;;;


eh

ok...


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm alive! 

Hmm, I'm halfway mine. Despite I have no time now  If I don't do it next week, I won't be able later, because of exams!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2005)

I got a practice sketch done. The sketch itself could be used, but... I was only using it to practice drawing it without a reference. Now that I feel okay with that, I'll probably practice a bit more on a few of the features I didn't quite get down correctly and then get on with the actual thing. If I only end up uploading the sketch though... ehehehe...:sweat


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 9, 2005)

Hahahah, I'm already done making one pencil line !!!!

LeeGaiPr0nAva, you're the only one that sounds so prepared T___________T


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2005)

GaiKakashi4playsiggy, well what can one say... one's gotta plan it out at least somewhat or else it's going to end up taking TOO much time redrawing everything or something if it doesn't turn out right.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2005)

waahaa I make it 2 weeks and 1 day to go and I've still not got further than a rough sketch o_O


----------



## Gator (Dec 10, 2005)

*plays it cool*


I just luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurv deadlines 



I'm so scared T____T


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2005)

I like inspiration...I have none, I don;t like deadlines...I have 2

bah


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Moridin said:
			
		

> waahaa I make it 2 weeks and 1 day to go and I've still not got further than a rough sketch o_O


i have nothing at all  
i'm getting scared alittle


----------



## PATMAN (Dec 10, 2005)

i need to lift up that pencil, too busy with bf2 and and nhl06 >_<


----------



## cloon (Dec 10, 2005)

justice - your ava wins you coupons for 5 free internets


and i have yet to do anything T__T


----------



## Haruka (Dec 10, 2005)

Patman. zomg.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 11, 2005)

[random]
Who's seen the trailer of X Men 3!?!?!?

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> [random]
> Who's seen the trailer of X Men 3!?!?!?
> 
> OH MY GOD!



NO!! HUGH JACKMAN! 


Where? LINK!!?


----------



## cloon (Dec 11, 2005)

*cough* hint hint to my secret stalker, look to my sig and ava to see something i like <.<


----------



## Sands (Dec 11, 2005)

i suck T___________________T
i only know 1 thing my person likes!!!!!!


----------



## cloon (Dec 11, 2005)

sandy   


i know........shit i forgot


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 11, 2005)

I havent started yet @_________@


----------



## cloon (Dec 11, 2005)

yay me neither


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 11, 2005)

XD  This whole lot is a group of procrastinators. XDDD


----------



## Sands (Dec 11, 2005)

*points at custom title*

yep
unlike u nah-nah


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 11, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> NO!! HUGH JACKMAN!
> 
> 
> Where? LINK!!?



OMG. I swear. This trailer made me soo happy. XD It's like, WOW. ZOMG. And the brotherhood of mutants have multiplied!!! XD EEEH!

And Ororo is fucking hot!


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 11, 2005)

XD  What are you talkin' about?  I'm a procrastinator.

I started (kind of).  I just haven't finished. XD


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> OMG. I swear. This trailer made me soo happy. XD It's like, WOW. ZOMG. And the brotherhood of mutants have multiplied!!! XD EEEH!
> 
> And Ororo is fucking hot!




OMG!! SO Awesome : 






...



I havent started either @___________________@


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 11, 2005)

*XMEN!!
 HOLYCARPZ TEH BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!!~!!*

 [/crazy]


----------



## FFLN (Dec 11, 2005)

That teaser doesn't work for me...


----------



## Gator (Dec 15, 2005)

^Quickplayer?


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 15, 2005)

XDD it's about ten more days, people, a little less or a little more...


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 15, 2005)

I also still have to start... =_=
I know what I have to do, though...


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 15, 2005)

Its almost time!! WAHAHH XD

I'm kinda excited. I hope my person likes mine XDDD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 16, 2005)

i havenyt drawed anythin yet... @________________@


got an idea but dont know if i got the time...get i will have to stay up until very very late again =.=;;;


and the member doesnt even give me some good info about him/her


----------



## Mori` (Dec 16, 2005)

ah crap i got lazy and didn;t do anymore yet 

running out of time


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 16, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> OMG. I swear. This trailer made me soo happy. XD It's like, WOW. ZOMG. And the brotherhood of mutants have multiplied!!! XD EEEH!
> 
> And Ororo is fucking hot!



@_______________________@

OMG! It looks awesome!! I'm glad Beast is in it!!

And Storm looks very hot with that new haircut!


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm getting so impatient x.x My gift arts are scanned and they're staring at me saying "Submit me to your devart! No one will know the difference! Your person probably won't even go on your devart in a basillion years!" in such a seductive voice T____T


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm watching you young offenders! *fwahahaahhahar's*



but OMFG!!!!??????? Teh NGP smilie is back. I'm so happy now. 

OOOOOOOOOSSU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Dec 18, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> I'm watching you young offenders! *fwahahaahhahar's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Puts on invisible cloak* Bahahaha! Not anymore  They're both back! T__T


----------



## Gator (Dec 19, 2005)

@_____@

Im regretting entering this whole thing...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 19, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> @_____@
> 
> Im regretting entering this whole thing...


me too...havent started yet............God.... :S :sad


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2005)

That's it. I'm making Stoney a frog sig, but I gotta know the colors.


----------



## Gator (Dec 19, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> That's it. I'm making Stoney a frog sig, but I gotta know the colors.



!!

ZOMG make me a hippo sig then!!!


----------



## Haruka (Dec 19, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> !!
> 
> ZOMG make me a hippo sig then!!!


Sure, what colors?


----------



## Gator (Dec 20, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Sure, what colors?



ehm..ya talkin bout teh hippo?? hmmm....Make her blue @____@ whuahahha lol no..make a normal hippo=grey

background: suprise me


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 20, 2005)

omg wtf, you leeching hippo  




			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> That's it. I'm making Stoney a frog sig, but I gotta know the colors.



GREEN! Different greens  .n______n.  thankyou HaruKing 




> *Art is due between:* December 25th - December 31st



bwahahahahaaaahahar   theres still lots of time n__n


----------



## Haruka (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh geebus, i'm being massacred.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 21, 2005)

weeeeeeeeeeee
I'm done!


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 21, 2005)

*MWAHAHAHAHHAA. *
*is done*
*gets that feeling of freedom*

W-wait, perhaps I'll have it touched a little until then... >.> *rushes*


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2005)

I demand some one do this for me.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 21, 2005)

*opens up a Raw Chicken Desert stand* want some rawz?  >.>;;  I've been so emo all week T__T

Dyro-hime. That CREATURE in your sig scared the living poo out of me!!!!  

And I just saw a bug on the wall that looked JUST like it, OMFG!!!!!~! 

T_________T

*dies of disorder unknown*


----------



## Gator (Dec 21, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> *opens up a Raw Chicken Desert stand* want some rawz?  >.>;;  I've been so emo all week T__T
> 
> Dyro-hime. That CREATURE in your sig scared the living poo out of me!!!!
> 
> ...




*pokes*


>)


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 21, 2005)

*twitch*







*lives*







*grows some butterfly wings* Hey, I'm Chouji now!  mah bbq, plz?


----------



## Gator (Dec 21, 2005)

what bbq? *burp*

*rollseyes*


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 21, 2005)

hippo, are you trying to tell me that  you have the capacity to aquire AND eat bbq?

you must be one of 'em escape hippo circus breeds >.>


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Stroggy, remember this?


----------



## Gator (Dec 21, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> hippo, are you trying to tell me that  you have the capacity to aquire AND eat bbq?
> 
> you must be one of 'em escape hippo circus breeds >.>



pff..ya callin me a circus freak??

what frog has wings like a butterfly?? You must be examined @__@


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 21, 2005)

frogs can so have wings if they wanna! what do you know!




			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> Hey Stroggy, remember this?



YES!!!!! I STILL HAVE THAT PIC!!! XDDD  *rekindles general grevious fangirlism* I FEEL THA POWAH!!

And I still have CLocky's pic of what he thought I would look like (harhahrrahahar)


----------



## Haruka (Dec 21, 2005)

I so need to see Clocky's pic. I wonder where Clocky went.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 22, 2005)

i havet done shizzle..i havent done shizzle...i havent done shizzle...

*cries himself to sleep*


POST MORE DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Haruka (Dec 22, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> i havet done shizzle..i havent done shizzle...i havent done shizzle...
> 
> *cries himself to sleep*
> 
> ...


You're not supposed to tell who it is, lol.


----------



## Gator (Dec 23, 2005)

Aaaaarrrrgh! Tomorrow is the last day! I have to start (and finish) tomorrow or im screwed ;_____; (i got not time between 25th and 31th -.-;


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

OH shit. It is? I haven't even started yet. And I forgot who I got.


----------



## cloon (Dec 24, 2005)

fuck


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

CRAP CRAP CARAPPRPARP

I haven't started yet.


----------



## Gator (Dec 24, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> CRAP CRAP CARAPPRPARP
> 
> I haven't started yet.




I'm not gonna make it...i have no time left...sorry


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 24, 2005)

I won't be around here too much until Monday, so you guys behave yourselves XD 

Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## Haruka (Dec 24, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> I won't be around here too much until Monday, so you guys behave yourselves XD
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!!!


Later Stoney! Happy Haruka!


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 24, 2005)

W00T!  .n_______n.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 24, 2005)

have a good one stoney
havent started eather 
i'm so gonna make this one in bed so if it has drool on it dont mention it


----------



## PATMAN (Dec 24, 2005)

h00rayz i r teh donez, my special person will get it tomorrow morning since its not christmass here yet and i'm a bum =D


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Rokkudaime! Here's part one of your giftart XD (It's Christmas where I am ^__^)


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh fuck. I definitely spaced this. Shit. D:


----------



## Mizura (Dec 25, 2005)

Current status of Christmas Santa: 90% complete. ^___^

If I don't get unexpected interruptions, I should be able to complete it today.


----------



## cloon (Dec 25, 2005)

T___________________________________T



why did i sign up?   

oh yeah..... cos... STONEY!!  i'll trade you your soul back in exchange for letting me hand it in late


----------



## Mizura (Dec 25, 2005)

92% complete and um... stupid question: what do we do with it after? Make a new thread, or post somewhere specific?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 25, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to tell who it is, lol.


i didnt either....shizzle = shit. 



mm...ill post it later


----------



## Mizura (Dec 25, 2005)

I see that we're supposed to make a new thread. ^__^ I'm 98% done, minor touch-ups to do, and I'll post it up early tomorrow.

By the way, I've just noticed something.  To whomever is supposed to draw for me: please upload it to imageshack. China blocks off both Deviantart and certain types of Photobucket accounts (img.photobucket accounts, though i##.photobucket.com accounts seem to work). I find it very ironic that I have a photobucket account from when I wasn't in China, and I can open and upload to it and even see thumbnails, but I can't see the images full view. Of my own account. Ah well. 

So um... yeah, imageshack is the best choice. Or I won't ever be able to see it.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 25, 2005)

I asume since I was never given a name I dont have to do this even though I signed up.........oh well.


----------



## Sands (Dec 25, 2005)

i'm only 2/3 done
i need to clean it up and do the top of the pic
T____________________________T


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 25, 2005)

BlackBeret said:
			
		

> I asume since I was never given a name I dont have to do this even though I signed up.........oh well.


They were PM'd to us but you can do one in general for everyone if you want.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 25, 2005)

LOl. This was a failure. Most people who entered isn't here anymore.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 25, 2005)

HEY!


ps: how about this *[-insert members name-]*, I send you 3g throught mail in WoW. ya just need to move ya character to the server Im in right now...and Ill send ya the money. COMON!!!! :amazed


----------



## Gold Knight (Dec 25, 2005)

Not sure if this is the place to post it, but I've finished mine for Shirou-chan.  I hope you enjoy it and have a very good Christmas 



- Gold Knight

p.s. At one point I thought you DID want purple monkeys   You're lucky somebody told me that Stoney edited your posts.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 25, 2005)

CHYA! ZOMFG It's like got everyone~!! THANK YOU SO MUCH~!! I <3 it!!

Oh and here is my present for Xeno, Meey Christmas/Happy Holidays~!! =3

To Xeno~!:


----------



## FFLN (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm just about done. I've only got to add in a few more things... and clean up my scans of it.<_< If my SSee wants... I could take the time to color it... if you really want it. If not, I can post it as is. Who is my SSee? Just randomly reply and if you're my SSee, I'll take your answer.

Oh, and people, don't forget that you're supposed to start a new thread for your SS pic.


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 25, 2005)

I just finished it for the person, im thinking of coloring it with colored pencils.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 25, 2005)

aburo yin said:
			
		

> They were PM'd to us but you can do one in general for everyone if you want.



Yeah and I was never sent one.  Oh well not really a big deal.  I just hope there isnt someone expecting somthing from me.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 25, 2005)

I am about 70% done, It should be finished by tomorrow night unless I abandon the coloured version and give a b & w version instead


----------



## chauronity (Dec 25, 2005)

Submitted!

*edit* 

Hmm... posting it ... here? Hm...  
Is this the same thing than @ GFX section?


----------



## Hef (Dec 25, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Is this the same thing than @ GFX section?


I don't think so.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 25, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> I don't think so.


Hmmm... m'kay *hides*


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm back from travelling. *hiccups* 8D  Howwza evewywan?
*Goes to post*


----------



## Mizura (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm done.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 25, 2005)

XD  This is so much fun.  Meh, I'm so amused with yours. XDDDDD


----------



## FFLN (Dec 25, 2005)

Hm, I just finished cleaning it as well as I could... I don't think I'll color it at the moment though... I just have to add a few necessary elements and it should be ready for posting.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm gonna work on it today
i think i have something nice in mind


----------



## cloon (Dec 26, 2005)

oh shit shit shit shit shit shit shit *panic*


>.>

<.<



*jumps from scyscraper*


----------



## Mizura (Dec 26, 2005)

> XD This is so much fun. Meh, I'm so amused with yours. XDDDDD


Thank you!  But speaking of Christmas Santas, where is you-know-who? 

And to whomever is supposed to draw for me: if you're too busy to draw something nice, I don't mind too much, but then try to draw something as funny as possible? Good humour is always welcome. ^^


----------



## Mori` (Dec 26, 2005)

/me is now about 80% done  

looks like it will be done by tonight, wooo


----------



## Sands (Dec 26, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> oh shit shit shit shit shit shit shit *panic*
> 
> 
> >.>
> ...



u still have some time cloon
mine will be finished and ready to post tomorrow
do we post it in this thread?
after looking at others pics i'm dissapointed in my own
forgive me -insert person's name- i hope u appreciate i tried


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 26, 2005)

this is for the member named *Ichigo* >_>





and dude, do you play WoW? becouse if you do:
Dragonball: New Generation


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 26, 2005)

omg i finished mine 
Link removed


----------



## Mori` (Dec 26, 2005)

/me can't stop looking at it, its awesome XD

I got mine to about 85%, bg is taking longer than i thought


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 26, 2005)

heheh yay its from the movie fight club


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 26, 2005)

*HOLY *crap* ALL THE GIFT ART!!!!!!!!! *  .n______n.  <3


I'm stuck with relatives over here for a while T___T but teh cheesecake owns. Hope you all had fun!!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 26, 2005)

eep 99.2% done

/me prepares to go into hiding


----------



## Xenophobia (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the art Shirouchan... Iori... how did you know????


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 26, 2005)

x 92378452 for Xenophobia!!!!

<333 You totally made my day.  i lovelovelovelove my ita-kun. <333


----------



## Mizura (Dec 27, 2005)

By the way Jackal, you don't seem to have noticed, but your Christmas Santa is up.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Meh,(not you meh.) I hope more submissions appear, because only like 12 people actually posted theirs.


----------



## Gold Knight (Dec 27, 2005)

BTW, Haruka, I'm assuming that's Clock's artwork in your avatar and sign - pretty cute ^_^

Stoney, hope you had a merry Christmas


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 27, 2005)

>_>


Okay. I'm still on my vacation in the Phil, and I'm trying to figure out how to use the scanner....URGH.


Okay. To my...stalkeee, I'll give it tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 27, 2005)

hello DZ 
good to see you again


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 27, 2005)

Meh said:
			
		

> By the way Jackal, you don't seem to have noticed, but your Christmas Santa is up.


actually I didnt until ya told me... gonna check >_>

edit: oh shizzle!! cooooooooooooooooooooolllllll


----------



## Sands (Dec 27, 2005)

this one's for *ABFluvver*

i tried 
i've never done yaoi so this was a challenge for me


----------



## Gator (Dec 27, 2005)

T______________T

Im goin nuts! Still havent got a cluueeee...dang V___V


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> BTW, Haruka, I'm assuming that's Clock's artwork in your avatar and sign - pretty cute ^_^


Yup, yup. Clocky got a tablet for christmas, so he decided to make a sig and avatar combo for me, because I made some for him.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 27, 2005)

woooow thats soo sweet and cute 
common ghizzle you can do it


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 27, 2005)

XD  Haruka, your love for pandas rivals mine. <333


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> XD  Haruka, your love for pandas rivals mine. <333


Don't worry, it's pandable.


----------



## Gator (Dec 27, 2005)

*sigh*

I havent got a clue..so i drew this


*Spoiler*: _Who was my SS?_ 



MY Ss was: *Nt90*


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 27, 2005)

it looks cute 
make a thread 
and its not ugly noo need to be sorry


----------



## Haruka (Dec 27, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 27, 2005)

I like it!  I want to cuddle her.  

...*sees haruka's sig*  ...

 I'm so joining.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 28, 2005)

XD GHIZZ!! CARDCAPTORS!!! QUEST FOR THE CLOW!!  *dies*




			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it's pandable.


How can I make myself more pandable? T__T 



			
				goldie said:
			
		

> Stoney, hope you had a merry Christmas


I'm still having Christmas o__o;  my cousins haven't left my house since the 24th XD  Hope you had a nice holiday too!


----------



## Haruka (Dec 28, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> XD GHIZZ!! CARDCAPTORS!!! QUEST FOR THE CLOW!!  *dies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I demand thee to join my cult club.


----------



## cloon (Dec 29, 2005)

D:





i assume we could make graphics instead of drawings ( i hope >.>;; )
and .....we post it here? 

OKAY! 


T___T


*Spoiler*: _merry christmas bigmac996_ 



 T______________________________T


----------



## bigmac996 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you so much Cloon!! I really like the sig- and the bike especially  I'm going to use it for my sig right now in fact...

PS:  I hope you had a Merry Christmas and will have a happy New Year as well. 

OH, and instead of double posting I'll just edit this post... Your (sand weapons specialist) Kris Kringle Gift is here: Awesome pairing if I could say so meself


----------



## cloon (Dec 29, 2005)

bigmac!!  


you'll make sandy very happy with that one 

well done! 3 ossu's!!! *OSSU OSSU OSSU!!!*


----------



## FFLN (Dec 30, 2005)

So... who hasn't posted theirs? *should be seeing around 40 different pieces of art...*


----------



## clockwork (Dec 30, 2005)

There's still a decent amount to come.

Or a decent amount that won't come.


----------



## cloon (Dec 30, 2005)

stoney should make a list of who's submitted and who hasn't.



*stoney* should


----------



## clockwork (Dec 30, 2005)

I highly agree with the previous statement.

Although Stoney has alot of work being an art mod. She already compiles and tallies many a thing. She is certainly hard working.


----------



## cloon (Dec 30, 2005)

which is why people should submit their shit soon.

NOW 


don't bail on this people T_____________________________T i wanna see my one


----------



## Gator (Dec 30, 2005)

Who got me?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 30, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> Who got me?


me! ^.^





ps: i do....


----------



## cloon (Dec 30, 2005)

so sweet 




<.<


----------



## Gator (Dec 30, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
isn't he? ^^


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## clockwork (Jan 1, 2006)

Where are the missing SS'sss?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, that kind of pissed me off.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

Sigh.  That's just sad.  people, don't join something like this if you can't/won't do it.


----------



## clockwork (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree. Especially seeing I didn't get one : ' (


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

I will make you one clocky!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 1, 2006)

you gotta be kidding me ?
some one didnt make one
are there more?


----------



## clockwork (Jan 1, 2006)

Who else hasn't got one? I've fixed my problem. But I would like to form a clan of some sort. Maybe a Wu-Tang sort. And rally against this oppression.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

Ya, rally.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 1, 2006)

Well... there were around 40 participants... Maybe a few will pop up a week or so from now, but... they most likely forgot about it or they may have felt intimidated by the other pieces of SS artwork.=\


----------



## cloon (Jan 1, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> you gotta be kidding me ?
> some one didnt make one
> are there more?


most didn't make one jef


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

GK didn't get one either. 

That's it, let's gather up the names of who didn't make one.


----------



## cloon (Jan 1, 2006)

and destroy their homes


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

XD  and then chain them to a chair and superglue a pencil to their hands and make them draw something for their person?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 1, 2006)

Yarr Srsly. We need to pull up that list.


----------



## cloon (Jan 1, 2006)

i'm a lazy person and will only do something if told to do it   
but yeah a list is probably best


@ nah-nah  -  and we can make them draw 3 times the amount of drawings, and sell them for profits, and buy cheap post-christmas egg-nog with it


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's the list of all artists.  Help me cross the names out according to who's entered something...?
1 - Haruka
2 - Rokkudaime
3 - StoneWalker
4 - Catatonik
5 - Dragonzair
6 - Justice
7 - ABFluvver
8 - NN
9 - nah-nah
10 - BlackBeret
11 - aburo yin
12 - nt90
13 - clockwork
14 - ichinii30
15 - chunks
16 - jef88
17 - dbcomix
18 - El Jackal
19 - nwoppertje
20 - Gold Knight
21 - Xenophobia
22 - ZabuzaKakashi
23 - PenaltyLife
24 - FFLN
25 - Asmodeus
26 - Sand Weapons Specialist
27 - bigmac996
28 - CrackAttackKid
29 - Moridin
30 - Lacus (aka Rho)
31 - hasuhana
32 - Meh
33 - DannyBoyee
34 - Dyroness
35 - Ichigo (a.k.a Koyuki or Andrew)
36 - Shirou-chan
37 - Ghizzle
38 - cloon


----------



## cloon (Jan 1, 2006)

i'll go through the thread in a minute  , someone just came over


edit;

ossu
------------

4 - Catatonik
6 - Justice
8 - NN
10 - BlackBeret
14 - ichinii30
15 - chunks
17 - dbcomix
23 - PenaltyLife (withdrew)
25 - Asmodeus
28 - CrackAttackKid
30 - Lacus (aka Rho)
31 - hasuhana
33 - DannyBoyee
35 - Ichigo (a.k.a Koyuki or Andrew)

-----------------------------
i removed everyone who i could find that submitted, please don't stab me if i left anyone who did it in there


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 1, 2006)

Where's my present.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

4 - Catatonik
6 - Justice  -- he posted his for FFLN.
8 - NN -- he was kind of withdrawn, from what i know, because Stoney sent him the list of who got who.
10 - BlackBeret
14 - ichinii30
15 - chunks
17 - dbcomix
23 - PenaltyLife (withdrew)
25 - Asmodeus
28 - CrackAttackKid
30 - Lacus (aka Rho)
31 - hasuhana
33 - DannyBoyee
35 - Ichigo (a.k.a Koyuki or Andrew)


----------



## cloon (Jan 1, 2006)

i'd like one too 


edit;

oh T_____T 

well, 2 people isn't too bad of a mistake


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

It's okay, cloon.  <33 

You did a great job.

Now... LET'S GATHER SOME ART SLAVES.


----------



## cloon (Jan 1, 2006)

work!! *WORK!!*  



yes...that's it....draw  


draw till your fingers go numb, and then you'll dance.   



omg.... :can <33333 this smiley


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 2, 2006)

TT_____________________TT




Nobody likies usies.....


----------



## Gator (Jan 2, 2006)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu T__________________T

I don't care what it is..i want my pwesent too ;___;


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 2, 2006)

I think Rho has been busy and is working a lot.  I haven't seen her in a long time, actually, and I'm starting to worry about her. ;___;

I'm sure everyone has a reason, but when it's so many people who are missing, it kind of makes you wonder.

Which members actually want a gift that haven't gotten one?  I know only this much:

Dragonzair
Ghizzle
Gold Knight
Clockwork

...Add to the list please.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 2, 2006)

i would love to voluntear to be a Secret Santa for some of those who havent  got a drawing


----------



## cloon (Jan 2, 2006)

i'd like a gift


----------



## Mizura (Jan 2, 2006)

Gold_knight didn't get his yet? Since he drew me something as a present as well, I had been planning to get him something back though didn't plan on telling at first, but might as well volunteer now, to save someone else the trouble. 

Might take some time though. XP


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> I think Rho has been busy and is working a lot.  I haven't seen her in a long time, actually, and I'm starting to worry about her. ;___;
> 
> I'm sure everyone has a reason, but when it's so many people who are missing, it kind of makes you wonder.
> 
> ...



Dyro never got one. 

Nah, were you the mod that did the raffle?

Well, here we go.
for Rokkudaime this issue

for El Jackal this issue

for FFLN this issue

for Haruka this issue

for Chunks Link removed

for Catatonik Link removed

for Jef88 Link removed

for Shirou-chan Link removed

for ZabuzaKakashi Link removed

for Aburo Link removed

for nwopperjte Link removed

for Moridin Link removed

for Rho Link removed


----------



## cloon (Jan 2, 2006)

no link for cloon?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

Did you recieve one?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

*This wasn't too bad for the 1st KK  XD*

holy  0___0;;  a revolution has started in my absense!! 

you all make me proud 


Alright, straightening some things out, so far it goes;

*LIST OF PEOPLE TO DRAW (if they want to)*


			
				nah-nah (EDIT by stoney)
 said:
			
		

> 4 - Catatonik
> 8 - NN
> 10 - BlackBeret
> 14 - ichinii30
> ...




*LIST OF PEOPLE TO GET A KK (that are still participating)*

-Cloons
-Clocky
-GoldKnight
-Ghizzle
-Zairs
(anyone I'm missing?)


I don't think thats too bad considering this is the 1st KK. I expected more people to drop out 0__0;  (I've seen worse happen before XD)

And don't force the remaining people to draw lets burn them at the stake instead  >.>;;




*So the only solution is, as jeffy said:* Someone grab a member and draw for them XD

I GOT DIBS ON CLOONY 




[EDIT] oops, have to update the KK gift thread XD

[EDIT 2] HAPPY LATE NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clockwork (Jan 2, 2006)

Your list is wrong Stoney Haruka gots one. And so did I. I'll make someone one. I dibs DZ then because I don't personally know anyone on that list or their preference but I know DZ appreciates my random crap.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

clockwork said:
			
		

> Your list is wrong Stoney Haruka gots one. And so did I



which list? (ppl to draw or ppl to get one?)  and post it up


----------



## clockwork (Jan 2, 2006)

People to get one, Haruka is on it.  It's just that one person don't worry.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

OHMYGOD I forgot haruka   T__________T [EDIT] wait, I DIDNT FORGET HARU 

lol I can't tell your posts apart from harus now XD


----------



## clockwork (Jan 2, 2006)

No Haruka GOT a SS. She shouldn't be on the list.

Yes I have that problem too, I need to change my Avy - _ -


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

oooh ok XD


woah, did you get a tablet?


----------



## clockwork (Jan 2, 2006)

FO SHO!

How did you know?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

you DID????  HAHAHaHAHAH god I'm good XD   I can tell by the brush strokes  XDDD


draw for SkoTW??


----------



## Sands (Jan 2, 2006)

i don't think i got a secret sanata either 
add me to the list
i finished mine a while ago anyway


----------



## clockwork (Jan 2, 2006)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> i don't think i got a secret sanata either
> add me to the list
> i finished mine a while ago anyway



NaruHina pic


----------



## Sands (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks clocky
i didn't see that


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

I will grab a member. Someone choose one for me.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

pick Ghizzthehippowithoutaparkingpermit  XD

I wanna do one for Goldie too (if someone doesnt call dibs). I have a really good idea for his XDDDD

-Cloons
-Clocky
-GoldKnight (MINE! don't pick him!)
-Ghizzle
-Zairs
(anyone I'm missing?)


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll do clocky. Since he's my best friend here.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

W00T 

-Cloons
-Clocky
-GoldKnight
-Ghizzle
-Zairs

(*anyone I'm still missing?)


----------



## Haruka (Jan 2, 2006)

UH oh, the hippo never got someone.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 2, 2006)

Meh, already called dibs on SS art for GK. You can always do... Ghizzle?

I don't feel like stalking, plus you guys have already taken care of the remaining members who wanted one. Oh wait... did you get one StoneWalker?


----------



## cloon (Jan 2, 2006)

i love you stoney    


<___<;;;;;

did you choose me cos you already know what i'd like?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 2, 2006)

>.>;;   nuuuuuu. I would never do that....   <.<;;;;; *h4x out of the thread before I spoil my plans*

Plus I still owe you a soul T____________T






			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> Meh, already called dibs on SS art for GK. You can always do... Ghizzle?
> 
> I don't feel like stalking, plus you guys have already taken care of the remaining members who wanted one. Oh wait... did you get one StoneWalker?



damn you, ok you get goldie T_____T    and I can't draw for my mortal foe!!! Its unethical! What will my fellow brethren think or me?? T________T

& no I didn't get one XD  nobody make one for me tho.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 3, 2006)

Huh? No, you misunderstood me. Meh, as in Mizura,XD already called dibs on GK. I was asking if you got or wanted one, but I guess not. Hmm... I guess I could... come up with something... if you want.XD


----------



## Mizura (Jan 3, 2006)

Eh. If you want Stonewalker, we could always try to do a collab.

Though I have No idea how that'd turn out.  Especially since you draw much better than me, and our styles are well... different. >.>


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 3, 2006)

Mizura has Goldie now?? OW MY HEAD!! I wish your username were still Mizura XD

and... a collab?   
like I draw you colour, or I colour you draw, or I do bg, or freeforall with powdered goatsmilk??

ok thats too hard XDDDD  but not if theres goats milk in it








			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> Huh? No, you misunderstood me. Meh, as in Mizura,XD already called dibs on GK. I was asking if you got or wanted one, but I guess not. Hmm... I guess I could... come up with something... if you want.XD



I'm already doing one for cloons, so you do one for Ghizz. Don't worry, she likes hippos so thats all you'll need to know 

But.... you can do one thing for me: run into the Lee FC and type "RoCK TeH LoTuS" in big green letters  .n_______n.


----------



## cloon (Jan 3, 2006)

merry christmas stoney  



*Spoiler*: _?_ 








i think he's sad cos the seasons are like mixed together and he's confused maybe  



T___________________________________T


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 3, 2006)

OMG!!!! XD

cloon-san.... arigatou 



> i think he's sad cos the seasons are like mixed together and he's confused maybe



LOL!  Lee: Springtime in winter? SPRINGTIME IN WINTEEERRR???? GAI-SENSEI!! *explodes*

this is best pic of the newyear  n__________n  I'm just starting 2006 so you all can be quiet >.>;; 


and he's not sad XD  he's a robot in disguise!! ROCK LEE, MAXIMIZE!!! *lee transforms into turtle-bot*
(I miss the BeastWars and Transformer days T________T)


----------



## cloon (Jan 3, 2006)

and the ba.........i say no more  





would turtle bot have kame-hame-ha?

right now i got springtime of winter in summer T___T that's even more confusing


----------



## FFLN (Jan 3, 2006)

So you would like me to do one for Ghizzle instead of doing one for you? I guess I could do that... although I already had an idea in mind. Does she like... ecchi? Don't worry though, I'll make it appropriate enough to post.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 3, 2006)

FFLN said:
			
		

> So you would like me to do one for Ghizzle instead of doing one for you? I guess I could do that... although I already had an idea in mind. Does she like... ecchi? Don't worry though, I'll make it appropriate enough to post.



XDDDD  I have no idea. Ghizz is a strange african mammal. She could like it XD  ask El Jackal

ps: she's female if you didn't know 0__0;






			
				cloon said:
			
		

> would turtle bot have kame-hame-ha?
> 
> right now i got springtime of winter in summer T___T that's even more confusing



YES!! Live in the springtime of winter in the summer. The summer of youth in the springtime!! Its a never-ending circle, you see now?







			
				cloon said:
			
		

> and the ba.........i say no more



oh good lord.


I'll prepare to hid now


----------



## cloon (Jan 3, 2006)

*points to sig*   




Autumn....or Fall...or whatever you call it...gets left out of the springtime


----------



## FFLN (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, I know she's female. It shall be drawn appropriately. A hippo though... erm...:S no, that won't fit with my ecchi idea.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 3, 2006)

what's ecchi without a hippo? XD

*does know what ecchi is, but its probably safer not to know* XDDDD




			
				cloon said:
			
		

> Autumn....or Fall...or whatever you call it...gets left out of the springtime


but... butbuttuubububuutbut youth is ONLY in the springtime, and thus where it began 

and fall is for the weak, because the leaves won't work hard to stay on the trees, and that defys Lee's nindo 



			
				cloon said:
			
		

> *points to sig*


ok, that is TOTALLY not what it sound like! Its because I only had autobots and no decepticons, so they were the only replacement T____T


----------



## cloon (Jan 3, 2006)

stoney can i play ragnarok with you when i get back from down south  

cos i leave soon for holidays, and when i get back we can play  


i'm already playing a mmorpg at the moment called Flyff


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 3, 2006)

HOLIDAYS OMG!! you austrailians are so weird T_______T

ok T__T  I'll be cold and lonely until you get back T_____T




and Flyff? whats that about?


----------



## Mizura (Jan 3, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> Mizura has Goldie now?? OW MY HEAD!! I wish your username were still Mizura XD
> 
> and... a collab?
> like I draw you colour, or I colour you draw, or I do bg, or freeforall with powdered goatsmilk??


No idea. Discuss over pm? =\


----------



## cloon (Jan 3, 2006)

it's FlyForFun  

you get to fly on a broom or board when you get to lv 20  

if you played that i could play with you, it's just cos ragnarok has a time trial in it so...  


well, my school year is reversed  so i've been out of school since before december and i don't go back till Febuary


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 3, 2006)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> isn't he? ^^


nah, ya the sweetest...


----------



## Haruka (Jan 3, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> HOLIDAYS OMG!! you austrailians are so weird T_______T
> 
> ok T__T  I'll be cold and lonely until you get back T_____T
> 
> ...


FLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FOR FUNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## cloon (Jan 3, 2006)

you play haruka?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, I used to. I got up to level 56, because I used a glitch in a quest to keep getting me exp points. 
But it got boring so i quit.


----------



## chunks (Jan 4, 2006)

well if someone's still keep track, i posted a pic for asmodeus -_-


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 4, 2006)

^I know chunky  u__u;   I'm updating the pic thread, not all of them are there XD


----------



## Gator (Jan 4, 2006)

wow wow wow..im too lazy too quote you guys....

someone said sumthin about echhi...i dont like the sound of that :|


----------



## FFLN (Jan 4, 2006)

Hehe... so you say. Well, we'll see how you like it.


----------



## Gator (Jan 4, 2006)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Hehe... so you say. Well, we'll see how you like it.


It was you! Thnx for makin me sumthin! 

and..well..we'll see


----------



## Haruka (Jan 4, 2006)

When do we submit our SS? For the people who didn't get one.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2006)

Um... how about "as soon as you're able to"?


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 5, 2006)

FLYFF?!?!!

Cool, I was just about to register right now!!  Somethings wrong though, I can't seem to connect. Can someone find out whether a dragonzair has already been taken.  I don't like people using my name......

Oh, and if ther's still more members who didnt get their KK, let me know so I can make something. ^_^

And Thanks to Clocky!!! XD


----------



## cloon (Jan 5, 2006)

did you register on the site? 


the servers have a lot of problems, they reset them everyday now T_T

but, if you get on, and you ever wanna level up really quickly, PM or something and i'll get you up fast ;o


submit SS for the forgotten ones soon as possible onegai


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 5, 2006)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> someone said sumthin about echhi...i dont like the sound of that :|


oh really, thats not the ghiz i know 

<_< >_>

*hides the pr0n stash*


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

HA! Pathetic humans.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 5, 2006)

@cloon: Actually, it's working fine now, except it won't log on in the game itself now.

It keeps saying it can't connect, and I can't understand why. It says check the connections or something.


----------



## cloon (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah the servers are shocking, you gotta keep trying, and on all of them. try exit/enter a lot. 

the servers suck 


we started a naked protest march against the lag and the GM reset the server


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

That's why FLYFF is such a horrible game.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 5, 2006)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> FLYFF?!?!!
> 
> Cool, I was just about to register right now!!  Somethings wrong though, I can't seem to connect. Can someone find out whether a dragonzair has already been taken.  I don't like people using my name......



NOOOOOOOOOO~!!! Try Ragnarooooooook!!!  *diez*  

help me kill Porings XD



*KK2 is due anytime between:* January 16th-31st   (is that too long/short?)


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

YES!!! RO!!


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 5, 2006)

RO2 looks ghey tho  T____T  with their hybrid-type classes and weird heads and stuff

what have they done??!?!?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> *KK2 is due anytime between:* January 16th-31st   (is that too long/short?)



Yes, that's enough time.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 5, 2006)

ok  

I'm tired of seeing Gai's narrow arse in your ava, its scary T________T


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL. I think it's halarious.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 5, 2006)

its totally narrow and BRILLIANT like the shine of Gai's teeth XD T____T


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

You gotta love the watermelons.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> ok
> 
> I'm tired of seeing Gai's narrow arse in your ava, its scary T________T



 

Well, I've been considering a new one, but that'll take some time. I'd prefer to draw it myself this time rather than using someone else's artwork.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2006)

One question Ghizzle, do you like it thick and muscled or lean and slim?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

*answers for Ghizz*  thick and muscled 

I hope you're refering to what I hope you're refering to I trully truuully hope so.  0___0;;





> Well, I've been considering a new one, but that'll take some time. I'd prefer to draw it myself this time rather than using someone else's artwork.


NO!! WHAT WRONG WITH YOU! NO KEEP IT!!

NO WAIT, DRAW ONE YES!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 7, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> *answers for Ghizz*  thick and muscled



*waits for agreement or disagreement from Ghizzle*



> I hope you're refering to what I hope you're refering to I trully truuully hope so.  0___0;;



What are you talking about? Of course I'm referring to what I'm referring to.



> NO!! WHAT WRONG WITH YOU! NO KEEP IT!!



Okay... then I'll keep it.



> NO WAIT, DRAW ONE YES!



Alright... then I'll draw one.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

yes 





			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? Of course I'm referring to what I'm referring to.



and you damn well know what I'm talking about. and refering to. I think.

I just don't wanna get caught saying it ok? 




unless this is just a big misunderstanding and you all can lol at me again T____T XD


----------



## FFLN (Jan 7, 2006)

Get caught saying it? Saying what?


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

saying IT! don't play coy with me! :x


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 7, 2006)

she likes it big >________>;;;

<.<


wheres my ghiz when I need her, got somethin to give her  ;x

ps: a kiss


----------



## FFLN (Jan 7, 2006)

Still no reply? Hmm... I may have to just go with your suggestions then... except 'big' wasn't on there. It was either 'thick and muscled' or 'slim and lean'.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 7, 2006)

Stop scaring her.


----------



## Gator (Jan 7, 2006)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Still no reply? Hmm... I may have to just go with your suggestions then... except 'big' wasn't on there. It was either 'thick and muscled' or 'slim and lean'.




o_O

sowwy..!

Ok..slim and lean!

And froggy ur RUDE


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

slim and lean?!!!  T_____T

Ghizz, I shall not hesitate to rekindle the frog/hippo wars if such remarks about myself are spoken of again! 

*slaps you with a green glove*


----------



## Gator (Jan 7, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> slim and lean?!!!  T_____T
> 
> Ghizz, I shall not hesitate to rekindle the frog/hippo wars if such remarks about myself are spoken of again!
> 
> *slaps you with a green glove*



 

.....



FINE! 

*smacks with blue baseballbat*


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

wait, I meant the "RUDE" remark not the "slim and lean" thing!!  Why do my posts always read the wrong way T__T

I'm made of stone, ghizz *launches self at the Hippo Forthold*   *Destroys the north wall*


----------



## Gator (Jan 7, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> wait, I meant the "RUDE" remark not the "slim and lean" thing!!  Why do my posts always read the wrong way T__T
> 
> I'm made of stone, ghizz *launches self at the Hippo Forthold*   *Destroys the north wall*




Whatever!!


....and....what fort


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

the northwall-less one.


bwa. bwahar-AAAAAAAHAHAHHAH


----------



## Gator (Jan 7, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> the northwall-less one.
> 
> 
> bwa. bwahar-AAAAAAAHAHAHHAH



AH that fort? That's my summer fort..i only use it during the vacation! No worries..i'll just use all the froggies i pwnd before to re-build that wall!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 8, 2006)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> o_O
> 
> sowwy..!
> 
> Ok..slim and lean!



Okay then. It looked a bit weird thick and muscled, so it's good that you picked slim and lean.



> And froggy ur RUDE



Yes, she's got her head in the gutters.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 8, 2006)

YOU'RE ALL OUT TA GET ME!  *has nightmares of Ghizz and GaiNarrowButt de-fluffing a stuffed toy frog*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 9, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> YOU'RE ALL OUT TA GET ME!  **has nightmares of Ghizz and GaiNarrowButt de-fluffing a stuffed toy frog**


?___?;;;


da fuk? :S


----------



## Gator (Jan 9, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> ?___?;;;
> 
> 
> da fuk? :S



...the doctor said they couldnt cure her


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't even get what I just typed there myself   *slowly diiiiiiiieeeees.*


anyone finished their KK yet? XD


----------



## FFLN (Jan 10, 2006)

Umm... no.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 13, 2006)

Ghizzle!! Just one more question... What's your favorite color?

After I finish the background and put on the finishing touches... it should be ready. Ooh... hehe, the anticipation.


----------



## Gator (Jan 13, 2006)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Ghizzle!! Just one more question... What's your favorite color?
> 
> After I finish the background and put on the finishing touches... it should be ready. Ooh... hehe, the anticipation.





silly question..RECTANGLES!!!!!! *blue*  
lol abusive powahz XD  _Stone


I can't wait what ya have in store for me


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm almost done cloons 

and the KK sinks towards the end T____T


----------



## FFLN (Jan 14, 2006)

I've put your favorite color to good use, Ghizzle. Rect... I mean... blue.


----------



## Gator (Jan 14, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> I'm almost done cloons
> 
> and the KK sinks towards the end T____T



Goddamnit Frog! Ur cheating!


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 15, 2006)

BUAHAH!!

I just noticed it now!!!

I get dibs on Dyrooo!!! She never got a KK either. xD


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 16, 2006)

omg XDDDD I didn't even notice that T___________T dyro-sempai..

alright, KK is coming to an end. Time to start something new


----------



## cloon (Jan 17, 2006)

did you do mine yet?  cos i have been away


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 18, 2006)

I know!! Where have you been? T___T   (PMing you now XD)


----------



## cloon (Jan 18, 2006)

you made me one   


can't wait for the PM


----------



## Gold Knight (Jan 31, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> I wanna do one for Goldie too (if someone doesnt call dibs). I have a really good idea for his XDDDD






Hehe, I was told you guys wanted to do something for me so I couldn't resist checking this thread out...

Drawings from you and Meh would be awesome 

Valentine's Day?


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 31, 2006)

=O Philly bumped a thread from way back!


----------

